# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Opća bolnica Sisak?

## paulinas

Vidjela sam da postoji jedan topic već o tome ali je premalo komentara.
Ne znam da li je to  zato što nema puno trudnica u toj županiji ili postoji neki drugi razlog.
Molim vas da se javite sve koje imate neko iskustvo s tom bolnicom, kao i one koje su iz te županije a rodile su u Zagrebu?!!!!

Hvala puno unaprijed

----------


## katja29

Evo, ja ti se spremam kod njih, vjerovatno ovih dana, pa ću te moći podrobno izvijestiti kad izađem....nadam se da će sve dobro proći. Inače već sam ležala na ginekologiji radi prijetećeg prijevremenog poroda i čula svakakvih iskustava(kao uostalom i svuda po Hrvatskoj). Uvjeti su u bolnici kakvi su bili i 1950-ih godina,sve je staro i očajno, ali meni se osobno veći dio osoblja svidio. Liječnika ima dosta, a u dijagnozama nikako da se usuglase i imam osjećaj da se vole "nadmudrivati" pa su neke od cura upravo zbog različitog stava dvaju  liječnika imale problema i na porodu.
 Uglavnom nemaju gužvu na rodilištu jer se rađa prilično malo beba. Od loših stvari koje sam čula je da unatoč tomu što ima na svakom zidu vise "smjernice o dojenju", istom ne poklanjaju previše pozornosti i sam se moraš za sve pobrinuti, moraš im donijeti sve svoje za bebu(traže pelene, kremu,vlažne maramice).

E sad, ovdje sam svašta napisala, molim da me isprave one koje znaju više i meni će dobro doći nova saznanja, a koliko znam nedavno je nikolicc rodila gore pa bi nam ona možda mogla dati više informacija! :?

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

ja ti nemogu pomoci sa odgovorom ,zelim samo da pozdravim svoje "Siscanke"  :D 

inace,od drugih nisam cula nista lijepoga za to rodiliste (nazalost)

----------


## nikolicc

Je ,rodila sam prije tri mjeseca.Bolje si pripremi SOS broj telefona za dojenje jer moglo bi ti trebati  :Mad:  .Gle, ja sam isto ležala na ginekologiji( prvi kat) i moram priznati da su sestre puno ljubaznije od onih u rodilištu.Na cijelom rodilištu imaš dvije prostorije sa po tri tuša( na mojoj strani jedan nije radio).Brojčano ne znam na koliko rodilja dođu ta dva tuša.Ma u principu isti ti je raspored kao i na prvom katu.Za bebe donosiš svoje pelene, vl. maramice, kremicu.Obavezno si ponesi i vlažne maramice za obrisati wc dasku, jer je lakše obaviti ono što trebaš ako sjedneš a obično su hm.. zakrvavljene.Možeš nositi pidžamu, kada dođe vizita skineš je mislim donji dio.Na žalost ima i pušačica koje puše u wc, pa kad izađeš iz njega smrdiš kao da si i sama pušila.Sestre su takve kakve jesu, osim ako imaš neku vezu ili nekog poznaješ pa su malo ljubaznije.Doktori odrade vizite brzinski, ponekad je s njima i pedijatrica.Moja Greta je od drugog dana primala antibiotike, vjeruj mi ne znam zbog čega, kada sam pitala pedijatricu zašto, ona je šturo odgovorila da su joj granični leukociti.I to je to.Ja sam ostala osam dana zbog nje.I ono što je još jako glupo, ako moraš zbog bebe ostati duže u bolnici, doktori ti i dalje uredno svaki dan gledaju među noge.Kada sam ja bila tamo jedna mama je morala ostati ukupno tri tjedna jer je beba imala jaku žuticu, a oni su i dalje gledali, ma znaš kamo.Skužila sam da ako otac prisustvuje porodu da se ipak malko drugačije ponašaju, bar u rađaoni.Ja sam pogriješila što nisam odmah zauzela stav da ne želim da mi dijete hrane adapt., jer bi mi je prva dva tri dana odnijeli, a jednom sam išla po nju u dječju sobu jer je nisu vraćali.Zamisli, sestra iz dječje sobe mi kaže da ju je zaboravila vratiti je.Prvu noć dijete nije sa tobom, jer se moraš kao odmoriti. Beba inače leži sa tobom u krevetu, mada imaju i one male krevetiće u sobi ,nisam vidjela da ih itko koristi.Ako te još nešto zanima pitaj.

----------


## diči

Pozdrav mojim sisčankama!   :Love:

----------


## paulinas

Po pričama koje ste mi napisale, manje više je kao i u svim našim rodilištima.
Ono što sam pročitala do sada od cura koje su rodile, ta iskustva su dosta različita, jednima je dobro drugima je katastrofa. Ja osobno mislim da je valjda lutrija. Može ti biti super tj. prihvatljivo, a može ti biti katastrofa.
Sve je to dosta individualno.
Cure hvala vam na odgovorima. Imaću ih na umu kad za to dođe vrijeme, a do tada imam jako puno vremena da dobro razmislim kuda ću i da se na kraju odlučim.  :?

----------


## irenas

Čekala sam porod par dana na prvom katu,bez potrebe jer su mi krivo izračunali termin poroda,ali za osoblje samo pohvale.




> Od loših stvari koje sam čula je da unatoč tomu što ima na svakom zidu vise "smjernice o dojenju", istom ne poklanjaju previše pozornosti i sam se moraš za sve pobrinuti


Da,nakon kupanja svim bebama se daje adaptirano.Sestre nisu loše,meni su pokazale kako dojiti i osobno sam se uvjerila kad su jednoj mami nakon što nije odmah poslije carskog dojila,satima pokušavali pomoći da joj sinček prihvati ciku.Nažalost bezuspješno ali je dobila upute šta dalje da radi kod kuće.Ja sam se dosta loše osjećala poslije poroda pa sam dva dana zbog povraćanja dobivala infuziju.Jedan od doktora je često navraćao u sobu,sjeo bi na krevet i raspitivao se kako sam.Dora za to vrijeme nije dojila,ali je bez problema prihvatila ciku treći dan :D 

Prvu noć poslije poroda bebe nisu s mamama ali ujutro ih donose i nakon toga odnose samo na kupanje.U slučaju žutice odnose na sunčanje ali nakon 3 sata donose bebe na papicu tj.ciku  :Smile:  




> obavezno si ponesi i vlažne maramice za obrisati wc dasku, jer je lakše obaviti ono što trebaš ako sjedneš a obično su hm.. zakrvavljene


Bila sam vrlo zadovoljna sa higijenom,svaki dan se sve pere,prazne se kante sa ulošcima i po nekoliko puta a to dali naiđeš na zakrvavljenu školjku............pa ne može čistačica poslije svake žene čistiti wc.Poslije mene sigurno nitko nije našao zakrvavljenu školjku.Jedino im nikako ne mogu oprostiti one odvratne tablete koje dobiješ par dana poslije poroda za ić na wc.
Porod odradiš sama,svako nekoliko dođe sestra da te obiđe a doktor još i rjeđe.Prvo krene sve normlno,onda kao i drugdje.....drip,epi....tko nam je kriv kad se ne pripremimo za porod kako bi trebale(bar ja nisam)
Ja bih opet išla rodit tamo jer čitajući druge _priče s poroda_  iz drugih rodilišta ne vidim da je negdje bolje ili gore(čast izuzetcima)Ali opet ja ne bih niti trudnoću vodila kod doktora po Zagrebu,nahodala se po raznim ultrazvucima...........i dalje da ne nabrajam.
Slijedeći ću put jedino doći odlučnija da se izborim za prirodan(ili bar prirodniji) porod onakav kakav si želim i borit se da bebu ne hrane adaptiranim.

----------


## nikolicc

Gle irenas, bez ljutnje, ja nisam rekla da se ne čisti, ali činjenica je da nismo sve jednake po pitanju higijene i da je nekim ženama svejedno kako ostavljaju iza sebe.Moj peh je bio to što kad su mi prvi put donijeli Gretu u smjeni je bila sestra koja mi nije pokazala kako da je podojim, a one u idućim su vjerojatno smatrale da je, a ja više nisam pitala.Jer sam jednostavno takav tip, pitam samo jednom.Gretu su odnosili često zbog davanja antibiotika, svakih šest sati i onda kad bi se potrefilo da je dječja vizita ili kupanje nisam ju znala dobiti po par sati.I uvijek bi je donijeli nahranjenu, znam, jer sam pitala kad bi je vratili jer je kažu, bila gladna.Meni je pukao film tek treći dan i onda sam im rekla da ću je ja sama nahraniti, da imam dovoljno mlijeka.Nakon toga kada bi ju uzeli rekle bi da je odmah vraćaju, da će joj samo dati antibiotik.
Isto tako jednom se desilo, prvih dana da je ona jako plakala i ja je nisam mogla utješiti.Stavljala sam je na ciku, ali ona je samo vrtila glavom.Otkuda sam mogla znati da je bila gladna, pa prvo mi je dijete.Zvala sam sestru iz dječje sobe na što ju je ona odnijela.I nije je vratila.Poslije sam je išla tražiti, a ona onako s visoka: znate, bebica Vam je bila jako gladna.Zamislite kako sam se osjećala.Totalno nesposobno, nisam u stanju nahraniti svoje dijete.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## irenas

> I uvijek bi je donijeli nahranjenu


Ovo se i meni događalo ali sad znam zašto je bilo tako.Zato što se ja nisam niti bunila,već sam samo mirmo ležela i čakala da nas otpuste iz bolnice.I mene je jedna od sestra pitala"mama jel imate vi mlijeka,znate ona je sad pojela puno bočicu..........." i ja sam šutila.Da sam znala što znam sad rekla bih joj "da, imam dovoljno mlijeka i molim Vas da mom djetetu ni u kojem slučaju ne dajete bočicu"  Ali tko mi je kriv :/

----------


## katja29

:D Super curke, samo pišite o svojim iskustvima, nama koje uskoro idemo gore to će puno pomoći! A možda se nešto i popravi za iduće porode i bebice, ako zajedno budemo dovoljno glasne i uporne!

----------


## nikolicc

Zaključak svega toga je da ako želiš dojiti svoju bebu moraš dovoljno glasno reći i ponoviti ako treba, jer ako šutimo ili smo nesigurne u sposobnost svoga tijela da nahranimo svoju bebu nitko nam je neće nuditi da to same učinimo.U svakom slučaju nama koje smo rodile prvi puta takve i slične stvari se neće desiti i drugi.

----------


## irenas

> Zaključak svega toga je da ako želiš dojiti svoju bebu moraš dovoljno glasno reći i ponoviti ako treba, jer ako šutimo ili smo nesigurne u sposobnost svoga tijela da nahranimo svoju bebu nitko nam je neće nuditi da to same učinimo.U svakom slučaju nama koje smo rodile prvi puta takve i slične stvari se neće desiti i drugi.


Upravo ovako  :Love:

----------


## ljerka

Sve je to zaista stvar sreće! Ja sam se u to uvjerila po drugi puta. Oba su me puta porađale babice koje vole svoj posao, a da sam došla u smjenu prije ili poslije ne bih se baš najbolje provela. Što da vam kažem: primalja koja me porađala s Emom ne radi više gore, na žalost, a svo me vrijeme držala za ruku i pričala mi, tješila, donosila mokre gaze da navlažim usta i slično! A ženu nikad u životu do tada nisam vidjela. Na žalost, otišla je iz smjene prije nego se Ema rodila, ali to se dogodilo ubrzo nakon njena odlaska pa sam nekako predurala. A s Filipom, prošlog kolovoza, me na vratima rađaone dočekala gospođa Nada i kad sam vidjela da u rađaonama nema nikoga, odahnula sam! A ona me već na vratima zagrlila jer me uhvatio trud. Svo je vrijeme bila sa mnom, dragala me, držala za ruku, pomagala i tako smo porod završile za sat i pol od ulaska u predrađaonu! Smjela sam se namještati kako god mi je odgovaralo, brisala mi je čelo, a nakon poroda je nazvala sestru na ginekologiju da mi iz stvari donese mobitel da se javim doma! Bog ju poživio još 100 godina! O sestrama iz dječje sobe, kako o kojoj. Sestra Vera, najbolja na svijetu, Natalija katastrofa, bezobrazna, plava Ines prva liga, crna Ines uf! Možda niti njima nije za zamjeriti jer se i one susretnu sa svakakvim ženama, a mi smo tamo prekratko da bi se bolje upoznale s nama. Nisam znala da ima i žena koje ne žele dojiti svoje dijete ili se pretvaraju da žele, a zapravo ne žele! I onda kad sretnu takve, normalne da sumnjaju u sve i svakoga! Opet, nisam ja kriva što postoje takve! Sestre koje brinu o rodiljama isto čista sreća, ima ih koje s dušom rade svoj posao, a najgore su one koje se tamo dođu naspavati u noćnu smjenu i možeš ih zvati dok ne krepaš! Nadam se da nećete naletjeti na takve! No, sve mi imamo jezik i samo ga treba znati uporabiti u pravom trenutku, reći pravu riječ i tako! Ako vas još nešto zanima slobodno pitajte, ja sam dva puta prošla sisačko rodilište, ginekologiju nekoliko puta pa možda pomognem nekome! Sretno!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

drago mi je svaki puta kad procitam ovako pozitivnu pricu   :Love:

----------


## ribica tina

drage moje siščanke,ja sam 3 puta rodila u Rijeci i ne znam s kojim sam bila više razočarana...  :Crying or Very sad:   nitko te ne šljivi 2% ako nisi naporan,dosadan,ne urlaš,ne prijetiš.... kad skupim hrabrosti,napisat ću ISTINU o moja 3 poroda,pogotovo o zadnjem,jer sam se uvjerila da doktori lažu da zaštite sebe,a svaka rodilja je "manja" od DOKTORA ili DOKTORICE. pardon ne teškim riječima,ali i 2tj. nakon poroda ne mogu zaustaviti suze kad se sjetim kako je bilo i da sam sretna što sam živa,a to znam ja koja sam bila tamo,a znaju i sestre i doktorica koja me (ni)je porodila...  :Crying or Very sad:   svaka bolnica u Hr. ima divne doktore(moj je bio na skijanju  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i "mesare".   pozdrav mom voljenom gradu.... 
 :Heart:   "..volim te moj grade...."  :Heart:

----------


## Hady

Nemojte se sekirati, svud je isto sra...! Ja sam iz Siska, no već 10 godina živim u Opatiji, gdje sam i rodila 15.10. - u Rijeci. Isto su wc-i zakrvavljeni, puši se i sl. Nema pravila, jedino je puno puno puno ugodnije roditi u onim novim rađaonama. Budeš u bolnici 2 dana i tako ti je svejedno - jedva čekaš da ideš doma, gledaš svoje malo zlato i ne brineš previše.

Što se tiče dojenja - u Ri se kao ful potiče dojenje, no jedna glupača (ne mogu je niti nazvati sestrom) kad je vidjela moje cice - koje su btw. velike i imam ravne bradavice, rekla da u principu ili da se izdajam ili pređem na adaptirano, jer ona kao nema vremena sa mnom sjediti pola sata svaki put i pokušavati sa mnom dojiti, a pitanje je da li ću ikad uspjeti. Naravno, ja sam to sve odj... i evo dojim na svojim ogromnim cicama već 4,5 mjeseca, dijete mi je sada preko 8 kg i izvrsno napreduje - čak i malo previše   :Laughing:  .

----------


## Hady

Ribica tina - rodila si - čestitam!!!!!

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Evo još jedne sisčanke koja nije rodila u svome gradu jer je čula svakakvih gadnih priča ne toliko o osoblju koliko o uvjetima u bolnici, 2 tuša a 100 žena i sl :/ ...a uz to sve nemogu se pohvalit ni s vrsnim ginićima u svome gradu...pa sam iz tih svih razloga svoju prvu trudnoću vodila u Zg i rodila u Zg u Merkuru i za tu bolnicu i osoblje imam same riječi hvale...a da ne pričam o svom zagrebačkom giniću.  :Naklon:  ..i ovu trudnoću ću isto samo šta ću se još više zauzeti da dijete bude non stop uz mene...svi su se tamo trudili oko dojenja i to mi se sviđa, super je sve uredno, samo po 2 ili 3 žene su u sobi jer je odjel babinjača obnovljen a svaka soba ima svoju kupaonu koja je super...jedino mi je žao kaj mi je malička bila na terapiji zbog žutice pa tad nismo bile skupa i to mi je bilo strašno tužno...ali sam se ja zato izdajala svaka 3 sata i nosila svojoj princezi papicu...   :Klap:

----------


## NINA29

Eto i mene ali isto tako nisam htjela rodit u Sisku jer me bilo strah od sveg prije što sam čula o toj bolnici pa sam vodila trudnoću u Merkuru-ZG i tamo išla rodit. Sigurno ću tako i s drugom bebicom.

----------


## Eta0703

U srijedu su nam na tecaju rekli da je beba sa nama 24h na dan i da je nasa jednina briga tih dana dojiti svoju bebu. Da li je to istina?
Jel netko rodio nedavno u SK?

----------


## katja29

Ja sam rodila prije mjesec i po dana, međutim,još nemam hrabrosti za napisati svoju priču i ne volim se prisjećati detalja...nije bilo baš lako...

Da istina je da bebice budu sa vama 24 sata osim nekih par sati ubrzo nakon poroda,ali odnesu ih prvu noć na spavanje ako je mama jako iscrpljena od poroda, a odnose ih i na presvlačenje i navečer na kupanje. Najgore je to što ih oni redovito i nahrane pri tom presvlačenju i kupanju(valjda da im ne plaču) i onda mami to uglavnom ne kažu pa se onda pitaš zašto satima ne možeš probuditi bebu da cica. 
Toliko za sada...

----------


## jasnica

Totalna koma. Ja sam došla s velikim vezama pa sam jako razočarana. Sestra Vera super. Nataliju treba ubiti. Ako nevoliš svoje zanimanje nemoj ga raditi. Ima mladih babica koje vole svoj posao.  
Prvi kat je super. Pusa svim sestrama osobito sestrama Maci i Dubravki.  :Kiss:

----------


## ljerka

Jasnice, podržavam te za Veru i Nataliju, i moja su iskustva s njima takva! Živjela sestra Vera i primalja Nada! :D

----------


## Nina20

vi koje ste rodile u Sisku, šta ste sve nosile sa sobom? koliko pelena trebam ponjeti? koji doktor vam je bio na porodu?

----------


## nikolicc

> vi koje ste rodile u Sisku, šta ste sve nosile sa sobom? koliko pelena trebam ponjeti? koji doktor vam je bio na porodu?


ponesi manji paket
spavaćice, možeš i piđame ako ti je ugodnije u njima, za vizitu samo skineš donji dio(ja inače mrzim spavaćice)  :Grin:  
osobnu higijenu, vlažne maramice za obrisati Wc dasku
šlape, japanke za tuširanje(ako želiš), mobitel, punjač, nešto za jelo(ja sam bila stalno gladna)punooo uložaka, gačice(podrazumijeva se)  :Grin:  
možeš ponijeti i vlažne maramice za bebu( ustvari trebaš)
to je uglavnom to(zavisi i koliko češ dana ostati, meni se zalomilo 8 dana zbog toga što mi je beba bila na antibioticima(vjerojatno nešto pokupila u bolnici,u otpusnom ni riječi o tome)  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nikolicc

e da i primo me dr. Šket, a porodio Blagajić( neću komentirati, ali ne baš lijepo iskustvo, na stolu sam bila samo predmet, a ne žena koja rađa)  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Nina20

dali je u Sisku moguće rađati u sjedećem ili barem polusjedećem položaju?

----------


## Barbara1

Prije 2,5 godina sam rodila u Sisku.
Primio me dr.Blagajić i nudio da idemo na drip i prokidanje vodenjaka pa da to riješimo,ali ja nisam htjela.Nakon 4 dana u bolnici porodio me dr.Jakšić i bila sam donekle zadovoljna izuzev nalijeganja na trbuh i dripa za kojeg sad smatram da mi nije uopće trebao,ali eto.Treba imati hrabrosti usprotiviti se liječniku.Na porodu je bio i mm,a od babica gđa.Nada koja je bila prekrasna.
Za sve ostalo potpisujem Ljerku.
Mislim da su uvijeti svuda podjednaki,pa sve ovisi kome uletite u smjenu.
Mene je čak bilo frka da mi Blagajić ne mazne potvrdu da tata može na porod,jer to kao nije za muške,pa sam žicala sestru da mi tu potvrdu donese  :Grin:

----------


## Barbara1

E da,rodila sam ležeći na leđima,ali sam cijelo vrijeme trudova bila na boku jer mi je tako odgovaralo.
A što se dojenja tiče,treba izričito tražiti da bebu ne hrane adap.Mog su prva tri dana hranili,ali kad je došlo mlijeko,dobro je prihvatio cicu i više nisam dala,a rekli su i da nema potrebe.I tu jedno veliko hvala Rodama jer sam po tom pitanju bar donekle bila informirana kako beba mora prihvatiti bradavicu,tako da sam imala samo jednu ragadicu i to nakon prvog dana dok još mlijeko nije došlo kako treba.

----------


## Nina20

dali su vam dali da podojite svoju bebu odmah nakon poroda?

----------


## nikolicc

> dali su vam dali da podojite svoju bebu odmah nakon poroda?


meni nisu, ali znam curu kojoj jesu(ali ona se ne računa, jer tamo radi)
uglavnom, praksa je da ne daju  :Sad:

----------


## Nina20

šta mi u rađaoni treba za bebu? dali odma treba jedna pelena?

----------


## irenas

U rađaoni ne trebaš pelenu ali svakako ponesi paket u rodilište  :Heart:

----------


## Loryblue

žena od mog rođaka je rodila dvije curice u sisku.
prvi porod sve ok. beba ok.

drugi porod strava i užas, ostavili je da rađa 20 sati, beba nije mogla izaći, nisu je željelji odvest na carski. posljedice takvog poroda: mala m. do dan danas nije prohodala a ima dvi godine i 3,5 miseca. ne govori, vid skoro pa uništen.
oni su tužili bolnicu i sad se čeka ishod jer je po odvjetniku evidentan nemar liječnika koji je doveo do toga da je mala m. u psihofizičkom razvoju takvom kakvom je, a nije dobrom. redoviti su pacijenti na goljaku.

----------


## kiki_toni

nazalost ni ja ti nemam nista dobro reci za sisacku bolnicu.
moja curica i ja jedva zivu glavu izvukle,
kao posljedica 80% sam invalid.
a ako vec moras u s.bolnicu onda trazi  dr.jaksica ili dr.sketa
za porod.

----------


## irenas

> nazalost ni ja ti nemam nista dobro reci za sisacku bolnicu.
> moja curica i ja jedva zivu glavu izvukle,
> kao posljedica 80% sam invalid.
> a ako vec moras u s.bolnicu onda trazi  dr.jaksica ili dr.sketa
> za porod.


Grozno mi je kad ovo čitam, baš mi je žao što vam se to dogodilo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nina20

kao što se vidi u potpisu rodila sam 3.1. porodio me dr. Lerotić (mladi, zgodni dr. koji fino miriši   :Wink:   ). bio je sasvim ok, jako smiren i sve je bilo super. koja je babica bila nemam pojma ali je žena stvarno super. sestre su mi bile ok. nisu mi ništa prigovarale nit su mi dosađivale. mala je odmah dobro prihvatila sisu tako da sa setrama i nisam imala posla. vizite su bile brze. što se tiče uvijeta - nemaju baš puno navlaka za krevete pa moraš malo pripaziti da ih ne zaflekaš a i nemaju dosta jastučiča za bebe pa moraš paziti da ti se beba ne popiški po jastuku. wc je solidan, većinom je bilo papira ali papira za ruke većinom nije bilo. eto, to je moje iskustvo u Općoj bolnici Sisak.   :Smile:

----------


## I.B.P.

Ja sam rodila 5.01.2007. u Sisačkoj bolnici, a prije toga sam dolje na odjelu mjesec dana čuvala trudnoću. 
Zgrada rodilišta je jako jako stara i oronula, a tako izgleda i iznutra, redovito se se čiste i peru podovi i wc-i, dosta se pazi na to, jedino što nikada nema wc papira pa vam stalno netko mora donositi, hrana je tako tako, osoblje je odlično, sestrama i čistačicama sve pohvale. Što se tiče doktora, mislim da je to individualno, svatko ima nekoga koga preferira više ili manje. Meni na porodu je bio dr. Jurica Blagajić i bila sam jako zadovoljna sa njim, ima malo čudan smisao za humor i često zna nešta dobaciati, ali barem ti odvrati pozornost, pa ni to nije tako loše. Bila je jedna sestra u rodilištu, neznam joj ime, ali nije mi se nimalo svidjela, vječito bi vikala, natezala za sise, sva sam već bila plava u šljivama od njenog mrcvarenja, i na kraju nije ništa napravila, sve ostale sestre su bile odlične. moram reći da je u rodilištu puno čišće nego dolje na odjelu i uvijek ima wc papira i sapuna za ruke. 
Jedina zamjerka je to, što sam morala slati muža u ljekarnu da mi kupi mast za ranu(dosta sam bila rezana) jer oni to nemaju u bolnici, pa kakva je to bolnica gdje pacijent mora nekoga slati da mu kupi običnu kremu.
Eto, to su bila moja iskustva..

----------


## Nikita3

Drage cure! Ja sam jedna od onih koje se uskoro spremaju u sisačku rađaonu. Zanimaju me vaši svježiji komentari o doktorima i osoblju. 
Neke doktore već i sad znam i općenito znam njihov način rada. 
Za dr. Blagajića je točno da ima malo drugačiji smisao za humor ( ispituje o seksu i takvim stvarima) ali ja nisam baš sramežljiva pa me je svaki puta uspio nasmijati i smiriti kad sam bila uzbuđena. Dr.Šket skidam mu kapu super na ultrazvuku smiren: Sve cure kojima je bio na porodu i carskom zadovoljne s njim. Dr. Jakšić dobar ali pre dugo inzistira na prirodnom porodu ( 2 moje frendice rađale 14 sati i tek onada carski) iako se od prvog dana znalo da bebe ne mogu van. Što mislite o dr. Dubovečkom imala sam susret sa njm već 2 puta i svaki put kriva dijagnoza , od njega se ježim.

----------


## Felix

> . Dr. Jakšić dobar ali pre dugo inzistira na prirodnom porodu ( 2 moje frendice rađale 14 sati i tek onada carski) iako se od prvog dana znalo da bebe ne mogu van.


mislis li na prirodan ili samo vaginalni porod? razlika moze biti ogromna. da li su bile 14 sati vezane za ctg, uz drip i lezanje na boku, ili su im dali da tih 14 sati odrade sa svojim vlastitim trudovima?

----------


## Orchid09

Moja seka je rodila pred 7tjedana u Sisku. I prošla je katastrofalno. Rekla je da ce iduce dijete radje roditi doma, nego tamo.
Bila je 10 dana prije poroda na prvom katu; imala je uroinfekt, beba se vec namjestila, posteljica je bila zrela, pa ju je dr.Šket hospitalizirao, jer ju je htio gledat svaki drugi dan.Posto ona ima oko 40 -tak km do bolnice, i bilo joj je tesko(fizicki,psihicki i financijski)  taj put prevaljivat on ju je smjestio na odjel. Svaka mu cast, super doktor. Kak se termin blizio ona se nije otvarala.   3 dana nakon termina se plodna voda pocela mutit, pa su je odlucili porodit. Dali su joj drip, koji nista nije pomogo, jer se apsolutno nista nije otvorila, a trudove prakticki nije ni imala. Busili su joj i vodenjak, reko je dr.Blagajic da bu to ziher pomoglo. Aha, mozes mislit. I onda nakon 13 sati su je odlucili poslat na carski. Da se bebi otkucaji srca nisu samnjili, mozda bi i dalje forsirali vaginalni porod. Prvo su joj pola sata pokusavali dat spinalnu anesteziju, ni to nije islo, pa su se konacno odlucili na opcu. Beba je bila bez srcanog ritma i refleksa disanja, plava kad su je izvadili. Morali su je reanimirat. Apgar joj je bio 3/9. 
Ali ni to jos nije najgore. Najgore je sto joj nitko nista nije govorio. Bebu su smjestli u inkubator. Ujutro joj je sestra na "lijep" nacin priopcila da joj je dijete u inkubatoru. Tako je vikala na seku, rekla joj je: "kaj ti mutaco neznas di ti je dijete??? Pa u inkubatoru"! Seka sam kaj nije zivcani slom dozivjela. Doktor joj je na viziti reko da je beba u inkubatoru jer su je malo "na knap" izvadili a i nema pedijatra da ju pogleda (seka je rodila u sub navecer). Pa halo, kakva je to bolnica gdje nema dezurnog pedijatra. Sta nebi pedijatar trebao bit kad se radi carski rez????
A ni ta pedijatrica nije bila nis bolja. Cijelo vrijeme joj je muljala zast je mala u inkubatoru. Nitko nije imao tri ciste reci joj istinu. Tek je u otpusnom pismu procitala kaj se stvarno dogodilo. Makar ja i to nevjerujem. Razumijem da su i doktori ljudi koji mogu progrijesit, all onda trebaju biti fer i priznat, gle, zaribali smo. I jos povrh svega je skoro zavrsila na kiretrazi, nakon 6 tjedana. Sva sreca da ipak to nije bio ostatak posteljice, vec su je prilikom carskog "krivo porezali" (tako joj je dr objasnio), pa joj je malo krivo maternica zarasla. 
Sto se tice sestara; one na 1 katu su super. Ljubazne, drage, mene su cak jedno popodne pustile da sa sekom budem na ctg-u, jer sam dosla malo ranije u posjete. Cak mi je setra i objasnila sami ctg. Svaka im cast. A u rodilistu su onak. Higijena je srednja zalost; ljubaznost isto tako. Dok je seka bila u radaoni ja sam zvala da pitam kakvo je stanje, a sestra me otpilila u stilu sta se to mene tice. Strasno.....

----------


## Nikita3

Možda nisam dobro napisala. Jedna je imala svoje trudove 14 sati a druga je bila na dripu pa trudovi, obje cijelo vrijeme vezane za CTG.

Nažalost ništa se nije promijenilo u našoj bolnici još od onda kad je prije 20 godina moja mama izgubila dijete zbog pogreške doktora na porodu, koji je po njima bio čist kao iz knjiga pa su opet uspjeli ukakati stvar. Užas muka me hvata. Samo nas pate.[/quote]

----------


## limač

> Vidjela sam da postoji jedan topic već o tome ali je premalo komentara.
> Ne znam da li je to  zato što nema puno trudnica u toj županiji ili postoji neki drugi razlog.
> Molim vas da se javite sve koje imate neko iskustvo s tom bolnicom, kao i one koje su iz te županije a rodile su u Zagrebu?!!!!
> 
> Hvala puno unaprijed


Nisam iz Siska, ali sam iz te županije. Prije 3 godine sam rodila u Zg. u Vinogradskoj bolnici, a u Sisak ne bi ni pod razno, radje bi rodila u automobilu.  :Smile:  
Koliko sam cula, bebe su u sobi s tobom (nekada je to dobro, ali ponekada i nije), nema posebne prostorije za posjete.
Prije nekih mjesec dana je na TV bio prilog o sisačkom rodilištu, meni je to izgledalao sablasno i zastrašujuće.
Tako da ako ću imati drugo dijete opet smo u Zg., iako ginekolozi iz SM županije ne vole davati uputnice za Zg, jer mi imamo također rodilište, samo se nisu zapitali kakvo.  :Smile:

----------


## visi_na

ja sam rodila u sisackoj bolnici prije dvije ipo godine lezala sam tri mjeseca na prvom katu i mogu treci da je bilo ok!!uredno pa kako moze bit uredno jedan wc nas najmanje 50 a jedna cistacica!!!!!!!!!dok. Blagajic,Sket,dobovcak i Jaksic super ostali za izrigat!!!!!!!!!sestre kako koja!!!!!!!!!!!!hrana tako takoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!porodio me dr Blagakic sve pohvale smijali smo se ko ludi palo je nekoliko viceva i rodila sa dripon rezana dok Blagajic me porodio i sasio!vode nisam dobila jer da sam na dripu pa da nesmin ali zato sam dobila infuziju jer sam rekla da san gladna!!!!!!!!!jedna cistacica sa kojon sam se sprijateljila bila je u smjeni tog jutra i ona mi je mocila usta!javila mojima na brac da san rodila i da je sve ok!!!!!!!!!! sestre odpilile moju svekrvu kad je pitala za mene!!!!!!! moj muz je htio ubit sestre jer 8 sati nisu znali sta se dogada sa menon!!!!!!!!!!!kad sam rodila isla san u sobu i dobila veceru zahvaljujuci cistacici!!!!rodila u 4.45 a djete dobila u 7 odmah ga stavila na sisu kako su mi rekli ali mi nije uspjevalo pa je sesta sva grintava uzela  dite i rekla ovo dite ne moze sisat jer je puno zraka!!!!!!!!!!kako i sta neznam1ostavlja dite i ode!!! dolazi u 9 uzima dite zbog kupanja i kaze odmorite se vidit cete ga ujutro!!!!!!!!dolazi mi u 6 dite place dajem mu sisu ali on nece placem neznam sta da napravim sestra ga uzima i odvodi ga donosi mi druga sestra  na vizitu i kaze djete je nahranjeno i pita sta se desava ja joj objasnim ona mi pokaze kako ga treba smjestit na sisu i to je to¨!!!!!!!odlazimo nakon tri dana kuci napokon i tek problemi stizu upale grudi upale zubi!!!mali nonstop grceve gubi kilazu prelazimo na hip i sve ok!ja na antibioticima zbog zubiju jednog izljecila ali drugog izvadila!!!!!!!izgubila mlijeko i jos danas mi je zao!!!!!!!!!danas imam drugo dijete!!!!!rodila u splitu i mogu reci da bi opet rodila u splitu u sisku vise neee

----------


## Eta0703

Nikita3 - nadam se da neodgovaram prekasno.Ponekad pogledam ovu temu i jezim se citajuci je. ROdila sam prije devet mjeseci u SK. Kad bi netko prije govorio o placanju poroda ili prisustva odredjenog dr na porodu bila sam protiv misleci da to nije nuzno. 
Radjala sam vise 13h,uz drip i sve ostale stvari i na kraju carski. Jedva sam izvukla zivu glavu. Dubovecak mi je bio, bilo ih je mnogo koji su mi dolazili, beba mi je bila velika i odmah na prijemu,ljubazna doktorica mi je na fin nacin priopcila da ce porod najvjerojatnije biti carski,i narucila pretrage za jutro.Medjutim meni je nocu otisla voda. Zavrsila sam u radjaoni duuuugo jer je doticni dr insistirao na prirodnom porodu. 
Sve to sto se dogodi tada nama zenama ,mozda vremenom zaboravimo ali ako ti beba nebude ok,onda se rusi cjeli svjet. Beba mi je imala NIKITA3 krvarenje na mozgu II stupnja jer je porod predugo trajao,bez vode,sam vec gubila svjest,nisam se nikako otvarala... Kako to utjece na vreme sad? Tako da smo stalno kod ljecnika, na UZV glavice,kardiologa, fizijatra...imamo vjezbice kod fizijatra do puberteta!!! KOntrole svaka tri mjeseca a vjezbice stalno! Sva sreca da je kod nas sve ok, maleni napreduje normalno,sve radi sto treba,motorika je uredna......
Da sam prije znala to sto sad znam dala bih tisuce kuna da ovo sad nemoramo prolaziti. 
MOj savjet: bilo gjde ali u SK NE. 
Sestre su uzasne, tj nekoliko njih, ali dovoljno da ti upropaste predivan pocetak sa svojom bebicom. Znas kad mi je jedna rekla da je beba alergicna na mene i moja prsa!!! Naplakala sam se za tih 9 dana vise no ikad. 
Zelim ti puno srece i ako ikako mozes, rodi negdje dalje. Trebas to pamtiti kao ljepo iskustvo.

----------


## Eta0703

mozda jedno skupim hrabrosti na to sve zabiljezim-napravim pricu. Ali nekako sam prije poroda ipak voljela procitati ljepe price, one idelane porodjaje i nadati se da ce i moj biti takav. Ali eto, definitivno Sisak NE.

----------


## Nikita3

Eta 0703 nadam se da će sve ipak biti u redu. Ja sam se nedavno vratila iz naše  horor bolnice iako sam do zadnjeg dana mislila kako ću ili pronači neku dobru vezu ili roditi drugdje. No sudbina je htjela drukčije. Hospitalizirana sam tjedan dana ranije zbog toga što mi je moja ginička na stolu prilikom pregleda probila zaštitni čep i prokrvarila me. Odmah sam hospitalizirana. 
Rodila sam na sam Uskrs. Muž je bio prisutan i mogu reći da od prvog pa do drugog kata svi su se trudili da ga maknu sa poroda. Užas, ja u trudovima a oni obrađuju muža da ide kući.  :Mad:   :Mad:  Naravno nije htio.Nakon pucanja vodenjaka (dolje na odjelu ) pregledao me je dr.Lerotić. Primaju me u rađaonu i kažu da neću roditi prije jutra??? Kako pa imam trudove svake 2 minute. :?  Gleda babica meme i CEG aparat čudi se pa kaže dajte da va s pregledam. Pa vi će te roditi još do kraja moje smjene, mladi doktor je opet fulao. Sve teće po planu do samog kraja a onda užas. Zadnje trudove koji izbacuju dijete ja prolazim sama sa mužem babica je u susjednom boksu misli da to još nisu ti trudovi. Urlam od bolova i ona tada stiže vrača me na leđa ( stavila me na položaj boka ) i viće da kakam i piškim sve u isto vrijeme.Trudim se napinjem i onda shvačam i sama trudovi su stali. Moram reči da sam stvarno imala lude trudove koji su počinjali u križima i išli u noge pri čemu su mi sa svakim trudom noge bile potpuno oduzete užasan osječaj. Babica je rekla da je to zato što je glava jako nasjela pa dolazi do paraliziranosti. 
Tiskam ponovo i opet ništa, stiže dr. lerotič koji samo nepomično stoji i gleda u mene ni sam ne znajući što bi samnom( još se ući). Babica mi stavlja drip i zove dežurnog dr. Božiča. Čovijek stiže takoreči u sekundi. Na CTG-u otkucaji slabe, dr.Božić sjeda između mojih nogu, viče na osoblje da zašto ležim nek me stave u visoki polusjedeči položaj meni kaže idemo mala, počinje mi ručno izazivati trudove ja tiskam do iznemoglosti dr. Lerotić pritišće trbuh i u tri puta moj sin je stigao. 
Hvala Bogu bez posljedica jer je dr. Božić na vrijeme reagirao. O šivanju i ostalom bolje da ne govorim. Nije čovijek kriv dijete je moralo pod hitno van, kriva je najviše babica zbog krive procjene. Debelo crijevo mi zadaje paklene muke no ide sad već nabolje. 
Taman kad sam mislila da je sve gotovo beba je dobila perinatalnu infekciju i mi smo produžili još 7 dana zbog terapije. U rodilištu je užas sestre su grozne ( čast iznimkama plava Ines i još jedna plava kratko ošišana) nitko nije pokazao ništa o pravilnom dojenju a kad smo napokon skužili patent onda bi ga one dobro našopale sa adaptitanom hranom i onda sve od početka. Najgore mi je bilo onaj dan kad su ga stavile na terapiju a nitko mi ništa nije htio reći. Odnjela ga sestra i ne vraća 4 sata. Ushodala sam se kao profesor Balteraz niz onaj hodnik i svaki put kad ga tražim nešto muljaju. To kužim, pedijatrice nema pa ne mogu do informacija.  
Hvala bogu da je sve gotovo i da je sve dobro prošlo.

----------


## Mali Medo

Joj i ja moram više napisati svoju priču....

Ukratko za rodilje koje sve ovo čeka, inzistirajte da vas obavijeste šta se radi sa vašim dijetetom i zbog čega.
Mom malenom su dva puta vadili krv, a nisu mi rekli zbog čega.
Doktor MORA sa majkom dogovoriti o pretragama uz obrazloženje.

Problem je kad si dobio prvo dijete, pa si tudum.
Sad znam kako ću u takvim situacijama reagirati sa drugim.

Malo o sestrama iz dječije sobe: 
plava Ines = ZAKON
crna INES = jako neugodna i bezobrazna
Natalija = direktna 
Vera = super

----------


## ljerka

Mali Medo, misliš za Nataliju (Felix izbrisala uvredu)? Ja bih to tako rekla jer netko tko majci koja još nema mlijeka i kaže da bi bebicu trebalo nahraniti kaže: "A imate vi sisu?" ne zaslužuje takav pridjev! Mi smo za nju vjerojatno samo cjepanice koje su tamo došle da bi nas ona posložila! Fuj, ježim se! A za ostale se slažem!

A ona što je rekla da je beba alergična na mamu je sigurno crna Ines! T o je govorila mamama i u moje vrijeme.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## iirraarraa

ja sam rodila u Sisku za najgorim mogučim krajem...umrlo nam je dijete zbog njihove greške...uopće neću pisati u detalje jer vjerujem da dosta Vas zna z amoj slučaj tak da ne bi bilo kako javno o tome govorim i kritiziram...al eto, iz moje prve rečenice možete zaključiti što mislim o sisačkoj bolnici

----------


## BUBI80

moram priznat da je meni sve prošlo super.
jedino što imam prigovor, na porodu dok se nisam otvorila, pregledavala su me 5 doktora i doktorica i to mi je bilo najgore. jedina sam rađala i očito nisu imali šta radit.
popodne u drugoj smjeni sam rodila, porodio me dr. Jakšić koji je bio super, smiren i mene je smirivao. 
Kasnije, sve sestre su bile super. Rodilja nije bilo puno pa nisu imale gužvu i dolazile su čim je beba plakala i pitale jel treba pomoć. Naučile su nas dojit i nitko s tim više nema problema. Stvarno svaka čast. Čak su komentirale ovo što se piše po forumu i nisu mogle vjerovat. 
Ja sam se oboružala strpljenjem ako me koja bude kritizirala, ali stvarno moram priznat da je sve prošlo super. Čak su dolazile k nama pričat o svemu, mi smo ih ispitivale šta nas je zanimalo i odgovarale su bez problema.
Na kraju se ispostavilo da su me loše zašili, al ne znam da li je doktor šivao ili sestra... valjda doktor... loše...loše... 4. tjedan od poroda i još uvijek zarasta i ne mogu ni sjedit ni hodat malo duže od 5 min. proći će to... jednom...

----------


## iirraarraa

drago mi je da je sve prošlo u redu i da nisi s nikaim imala problema, nažalost za sebe to ne mogu reči, kud sam proživjela tragediju , nitko nije bio ljubazan, osim dolje u kućici di se rade uzv i ctg, jedino tamo teta milka mi je ostala u lijepom sječanju, ovo sve ostalo mi se jednom rječju gadi.....
ali full mi je drago da netko ima i lijepo iskustvo i to ne zbog doktora nego zbog tebe i tvoje bebe

----------


## ljerka

A kakva je teta Milka bila dok je radila kao babica! Mogao si samo poželjeti da ti ona bude "gore" kad dođeš: tješila, razgovarala, držala za ruku, pomagala na sve moguće načine, ma žena iz idiličnog filma, svaka joj čast!

----------


## iirraarraa

takva je i sada......znam da čim sam mogla ustati iz tog odvratnog bolničkog kreveta, tražila sam muža da ide sa mnom, da ju moram ići vidjeti i zahvaliti joj se.......
isuse bože, kako je žena plakala, to je bilo strašno, njoj je bilo tako žao......rekla mi je da je od tog dana na tabletama za smirenje, teško joj je to palo, jer smo se zbilja sprijateljile.....
otišla bi ja do nje, da ju pozdravim i da joj kažem da sam ok, ali jednostavno sam se zaklela da u tu ginekologiju više nikada neću otići, tako da se stalno potajno nadam da ću je sresti na cesti negdje ali do sad ju još nigdje nisam vidjela.....
ako tko bude išao kod nje, neka mi ju puno pozdravi , mislim ja da će ona znati o kome je riječ čim kažete o ćemu se radi

----------


## iirraarraa

čula sam da se preuređuje, jel to istina ili?
konačno su shvatili valjda da nema smisla da ženama pada žbuka na glavu dok ih se brije ili klistira

----------


## Nina20

> čula sam da se preuređuje, jel to istina ili?
> konačno su shvatili valjda da nema smisla da ženama pada žbuka na glavu dok ih se brije ili klistira


to sam i ja čula. navodno bi sad trebali preuređivati valjda u 11. mjesecu. ali onda sam čula da kao ipak neće sada nego iduće godine. ko će ga znati... ali stvarno bi bilo vrijeme da preurede ginekologiju. to su trebali prvo napraviti!!!

----------


## iirraarraa

ma meni se čini da opet ništa od toga....
obečanja pusta obečanja...
mislim što se mene tiće, sasvim mi je svejedno, ne mislim više nogom tamo kročiti, ali mi je zbog drugih žena koje će tamo doči i Bog zna što im se sve može dogoditi

----------


## Nina20

evo čula sam nove informacije o preuređenju ginekologije. do 1.12. je tamo gdje je a onda se privremeno seli na uho-grlo-nos zbog preuređenja. to mi je rekla kuma koja je trenutačno tamo. ja ću danas još otići tamo pa ću još pitati nekoga od osoblja pa vam javim točne informacije.

----------


## nela08

Pozdrav svima od Kutinčanke!
Evo mojeg iskustva s tom bolnicom.
Prošlu nedjelju sam "posjetila " bolnicu zbog bolova u donjem dijelu trbuha. Prvi puta sam bila na ginekološkom odjelu, iako sam čula da je u groznom stanju, nisam mogla vjerovati što vidim. Mislim, stvarno, ona prostorija u kojoj obavljaju hitne preglede izgleda kao iz nekog horor filma.   :Laughing:  Muž je došao samnom i zamislite nije htio izaći van jer mu je bilo grozno me ostaviti samu tamo na 5 minuta (zlato moje). Ne znam kako je drugdje, ali ta bolnica stvarno treba obnovu. 
Najbolja fora od svega je šta su mi danas poslali račun/participaciju za obavljen pregled sa potpisom ravnatelja bolnice (13,58 kn).   :Laughing:  Kao da sam pobjegla! Dr. tada ništa nije spominjao, a nikog drugog nije bilo i naravno da nisam znala da treba nešta platiti. Katastrofa!   :Laughing:

----------


## Nina20

pitala sam danas jednu sestru u bolnici dali se preuređuje. ona meni veli da nema pojma. da vjerovatno ne skoro pošto one ništa ne znaju.  :shock:  a mojoj kumi je to rekla čistačica koja tamo radi. sad ajd ti znaj   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ljerka

Nina, ipak su čistačice najkompetentije, one sve znaju! Nemam ništa protiv nikoga, ali te čistačice se tako postave da možeš poludit. Kad sam prije 11 godina došla tamo zbog mogućeg spontanog, dobro da mene i MM-a nisu istjerale jer da što mi hoćemo sad, pa dr. se odmara, nek čekamo i tako! Katastrofa! A bome bi im bilo i vrijeme da to obnove!

----------


## Nina20

dali se kod nas u bolnici ikako može postići da muž bude na porodu iako nije išao na tečaj?

----------


## ljerka

Nina, to ne znam, ali ako imaš neku vezu, sve može!
I da, ginekologija će se obnoviti, pročitala sam jučer u Večernjem. Vidiš, ipak su tete sveznajuće!  :Wink:

----------


## Nina20

> Nina, to ne znam, ali ako imaš neku vezu, sve može!
> I da, ginekologija će se obnoviti, pročitala sam jučer u Večernjem. Vidiš, ipak su tete sveznajuće!


a jel piše kada će početi s obnovom??

----------


## Mali Medo

> dali se kod nas u bolnici ikako može postići da muž bude na porodu iako nije išao na tečaj?



Da, ako imaš vezu!

----------


## Mali Medo

Nina20 vidim da čekaš drugog bebača, da li ste išli na tečaj kod prve trudnoće?
Ako jeste onda ti ta potvrda vrijedi i za drugi porod...

----------


## Nina20

> Nina20 vidim da čekaš drugog bebača, da li ste išli na tečaj kod prve trudnoće?
> Ako jeste onda ti ta potvrda vrijedi i za drugi porod...


ne, nismo nikako išli na tečaj. u prvoj trudnoći sam u 32. tj. završila na strogom mirovanju a i sad u drugoj isto (samo nešto ranije) tako da nismo mogli ići. a ni muž nije mogao ići sam pošo jako puno radi.

----------


## jasnica

Stvarno se ništa nemjenja. I nakon dvije godine iste stvari čitam. Ako uopće netko od njih čita ovo znajte da sbe prepoznajem u ovim ženama. Sigurno bi danas bila zdrava i normalna osoba da nisam tako teško rodila. Evo,još uvijek se borim sa depresijom koja je sigurno bila uzrokovana strahovima koje sam proživila u toj užasnoj bolnici dva mjeseca. Jer kad sam se vratila kući nisam više bila ona ista. Niti sam sada. 
Užas!! Molim se dragom Bogu za svaku od vas koja ide tamo roditi. Ako imate soluciju rađajte bilo gdje samo ne tamo. 
Pusa od još uvijek tužne Jasnice

----------


## iirraarraa

ja mislim da oni samo lapprdaju.......ništa se ta bolnica ne mijenja, mene je moja mama rodila u istom okruženju kakvom je i danas, to je sramota  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## katja29

Obzirom da uskoro ponovno idem u naše bajno rodilište, a znam da su se zbog renoviranja preselili na ORL odjel, ima li kakvih novih iskustava?
 Zna li se do kada će trajati takvo stanje?

----------


## Nina20

ja sam čula da su sada svugdje, ne samo na ORL odjelu. mislim da će to još dugo trajati. mislim, koliko im je samo trebalo da krenu. čula sam da će nova ginokoligija u svakoj sobi imati kupatilo. stvarno se nadam da je istina. ono kako je bilo je bilo grozno. u rodilištu jedno kupatilo sa 3 tuša od kojih jedan ne radi jedan je neki bezvezni a jedan je ajde dobar. i tu se mora "100" žena istuširati prije vizite, a hvala Bogu ima ih svakakvih!

----------


## iirraarraa

ja sam vidjela da nešto rovare, ali pošto svaki put kad prolazim okrenem glavu, nisam uopće vidjela šta se dešava, ali mi veli muž da rade, da su dizalice, da ruše...nemam pojma......nije me ni briga, znam da više tamo nikad neću nogom kročiti.....
ali mi je drago zbog drugih mama koje neće doživjeti padanje stropa 2 cm od glave

----------


## dallia

Evo i mene, kao jedne svježe mame sa svojim iskustvom. 
Dakle, rodila sam prije 20-ak dana u sisačkom rodilištu, točnije, u "privremenom smještaju". Moram priznati da me jako čude pojedini komentari u stilu "nedajbože roditi u sisku" - osobito oni koji se odnose na osoblje. 
   Osobno, na adresu doktora i sestara mogu uputiti isključivo pohvale, zahvale i sve najnajnaj.... Čat iznimkama koje su povremeno vjerojatno imale samo loš dan, ali sve u svemu, s obzirom na uvjete u kojima rade, nikako ne zaslužuju niti jednu lošu riječ.
   Mogu slobodno reći da je meni boravak u bolnici ostao u lijepom sjećanju i da nikad ne bih poželjela roditi negdje drugdje. 
   Dame koje svoja iskustva opisuju kao katastrofe i sl. vjerojatno su si same za to krive - imala sam i ja poneke "biserke" među cimericama s kojima je osoblje jedva izlazilo na kraj, i koje će po izlasku ocrniti osoblje kojemu se nije dalo udovoljavati njihovim hirovima.
  Što reći - 100 ljudi, 100 ćudi!

Zaključak: ako ste normalne, bar prosječno inteligentne, informirane i lijepo odgojene, divit ćete se tim ljudima koji tamo rade.

Svima koje se spremate za veliki dan želim puuuuuuno sreće i uživanja u novom malom životu!

----------


## kiki_toni

> Zaključak: ako ste normalne, bar prosječno inteligentne, informirane i lijepo odgojene, 
> divit ćete se tim ljudima koji tamo rade.


Ja sam onda vjerojatno nenormalna,neinteligentna,neinformirana i nelijepo odgojena!  :? 
Jer nemogu bas ništa pozitivno reci za sisačku ginekologiju,
jer nakon poroda kod njih i tuđeg nemara ili " nestručnosti"ja sam postala 100% invalid.

----------


## dallia

Nemojmo generalizirati. Žao mi je svih žena koje su imale težak porod i snose posljedice zbog toga, i ne mislim da su one krive za to.
   Ali kada govorimo o ljubaznosti osoblja i načinu na koji se odnose prema pacijenticama, još uvijek ostajem pri tome da po tom pitanju nema nikakvih zamjerki.

----------


## irenas

> Zaključak: ako ste normalne, bar prosječno inteligentne, informirane i lijepo odgojene, divit ćete se tim ljudima koji tamo rade.


Onda bi trebalo predložiti da fino na ulazu u rodilište buduće majke riješe test inteligencije a da u paketu Sretna beba umjesto knjižice Moja prva godina dobiju   Bonton. Kad se još vidi koliko je tko normalan, nisam sigurna postoji li nekakav testić i za to, sisačkom rodilištu će napokon svanuti   :Saint:   :Mad:

----------


## kiki_toni

> Ali kada govorimo o ljubaznosti osoblja i načinu na koji se odnose prema pacijenticama, još uvijek ostajem pri tome da po tom pitanju nema nikakvih zamjerki.


Kod mene je bas bio problem u neljubaznosti ginekologa i primalje
tijekom poroda.



> Nemojmo generalizirati. Žao mi je svih žena koje su imale težak porod i snose posljedice zbog toga, i ne mislim da su one krive za to.


Kod mene to nisu posljedice teskog poroda,nego tudeg nemara.

----------


## Frida

> Zaključak: ako ste normalne, bar prosječno inteligentne, informirane i lijepo odgojene, divit ćete se tim ljudima koji tamo rade.



Dalila, ovo je jako ružno. 

Zar ti zaista vjeruješ da su žene koje su na porodu imale loš tretman, a nažalost većina ih je, neinteligentne, neinformirane i loše odgojene?

Liječnici i primalje su tamo zbog nas, a oni su to negdje usput zaboravili pa si dopuštaju svašta i zato imamo toliko trauma, što psihičkih što fizičkih.

Naravno, uvijek ima izuzetaka, divnih ljudi koji će ženi zaista pomoći ali takvi su u manjini.

----------


## dallia

Gotovo da imam dojam kako smo rodile u različitim rodilištima, ili se osoblje naglo popravilo kad sam ja došla tamo...

    Naravno da ne mislim kako su sve žene s lošim iskustvom neinteligentne i neinformirane, ali govorim to s obzirom na pojedine cimerice koje će isto kao i vi o osoblju govoriti sve najgore, samo zato što su u rodilište došle kao da idu na plac po krumpire: bez imalo znanja o porodu, bez imalo truda da unaprijed nešto pročitaju i nauče i osvijeste si ozbiljnost rađanja i odgovornosti koju preuzimaju s odlukom na majčinstvo. 
    Prema takvima se, dakako, i osoblje odnosilo drugačije nego prema nama koje nismo postavljale glupa i banalna pitanja.
    A da ne govorim o "divama" koje su si utuvile u glavu da su jedine u cijelom rodilištu i da bi sve sestre morale napamet znati kako se zove njihovo dijete, koliko je teško i kakva mu je stolica...

Iskreno, mene su tamo jedino mogle naživcirati pojedine pacijentice.

----------


## Nina20

meni je bilo super u sisačkoj bolnici. ali vjerujem i ženama koje kažu da im je bilo grozno zbog osoblja. ima stvarno bezobraznih sestara na odjelu iako su prema meni uvijek bile korektne (ali vjerujem da je to zato što nikad nisam imala problema). kad sam rodila prvo dijete samnom je bila žena u sobi koja je stvarno imala malo mlijeka pa je njeno dijete bilo većinom gladno. jadna se toliko mučila. dijete joj je imalo jaku žuticu i često nije bilo s njom tako da se ona izdajala. ali nije mogla puno izdojiti. baš je bila tužna zbog toga. a pojedine sestre su joj dolazile i stalno vikale i navlačile sise. pa nije ona kriva što nema dovoljno mlijeka. te iste sestre su se prema meni lijepo ponašale jer ja nisam imala nikakvih problema sa dojenjem pa samnom i mojom bebom nisu imale puno posla.
sa svim ovim hoću reći da nisu uvijek rodilje krive.
kad sam rodila drugo dijete bila je tu jedna sestra koja je bila malo bezobrazna. došla sam je lijepo zamoliti da mi netko dođe promijeniti plahtu (samo onu ispod guze) jer je bila malo krvava. a ona meni na to onako bezobrazno "znate, morate češće mijenjati uloške! okrenite plahtu na drugu stranu!" . mislim si ja, nije plahta poplon da ju možeš okrenuti pa da je s druge strane čista. normalno da je krv probila i na drugu stranu. eto, a stvarno sam je ljubazno zamolila. bez obzira na nju, meni je bilo jako lijepo tamo, pogotovo na drugom porodu, ali to je druga priča koju ću napisati na "priče s poroda".

----------


## dallia

Eto, napokon netko realan. 

  U potpunosti bih se složila s Ninom, moje iskustvo je vrlo slično. Nisu ni meni sve sestre bile simpatične, ali su se ponašale korektno. 

  Uostalom, i meni je jedna došla po noći dok je mali plakao i rekla: "Ne smijete ga pustit da tako plače, malo ga nosite" - a ja dan nakon carskog reza, ne mogu se ni okrenuti u krevetu, a pogotovo ne dijete uhvatiti kako treba i premiještati ga da se smiri... No, nisam joj to zamjerila, budući da žena nije mogla znati u kakvom sam stanju. Kad sam joj objasnila, sve je bilo ok.

   Možda sam zbog te situacije trebala zamrziti i nju i ostatak osoblja jer su se udostojili prigovoriti?

I opet ponavljam, bilo je sestara koje su znale imati loš dan, ali bilo je i pacijentica koje su svih 7 dana, koliko sam ja tamo bila, imale loše dane - i to bez prevelikog razloga: zato što su razmažene ili neupućene. 

Neke su se forumašice pobunile kad sam navela kako su pojedine pacijentice s lošim iskustvima uglavnom neinteligentne i neinformirane, pa evo samo ponekog bisera:

dvije su se rodilje pobunile što ženi u sobu donose dijete koje ima žuticu jer su mislile da je žutica zarazna !?

a među jačim provalama mi je bila moja cimerica koja je doktore na porodu pitala je l smije zadržati broj na ruci za uspomenu

 :Grin:   i pitala nas jesu i nama dozvolili da ponesemo narukvice kući   :Grin:

----------


## dallia

i da ne zaboravim: ta ista s narukvicom je treći dan nakon poroda počela paničariti "zato jer još uvijek krvari"   :shock:

----------


## Nina20

> i da ne zaboravim: ta ista s narukvicom je treći dan nakon poroda počela paničariti "zato jer još uvijek krvari"   :shock:


  :Nope:   ja nemogu vjerovati. ne znam kako vama, ali meni je to glupo da se jedna trudnica ni malo ne informira o porodu nego samo tako dođe "ja došla, ajde me poroditi". pa mislim ako nema interneta postoje knjige a i žene koje su rađale pa mogu barem njih pitati a ne doći ko totalni tudum na porod!

----------


## dallia

e pa upravo to - kao što ranije rekoh, k'o da ide na plac po krumpire, a ne rodit dijete.

Baš je sestra Vera, koju inače svi obožavaju, pošizila na nju prilikom jednog od njenih ispada, i pitala ju: "A jeste vi kad išta pročitali ili prosurfali internetom?" - i njoj je pukao film.

I na primjer, takva će ženska izaći iz rodilišta i ocrniti osoblje. A sama je kriva što je bedasta.

Sjetila sam se još jedne provale: "Jao, a zašto moj sin kaka zeleno, pa tko zna što oni njemu daju da jede, ja sam mislila da pije samo mlijeko!" ...itd...bilo je toga, mogla bih knjigu napisati, hehe

A i druga je cimerica bila genijalka, koja god sestra uđe u sobu u bilo koje doba, ona pita: "A šta radi moja Ana?" 
Božemesačuvaj...

Ak ništa drugo, bar smo se nas dvije (donekle normalne pacijentice   :Razz:  ) dobro zabavljale   :Grin:

----------


## Nina20

> e pa upravo to - kao što ranije rekoh, k'o da ide na plac po krumpire, a ne rodit dijete.
> 
> Baš je sestra Vera, koju inače svi obožavaju, pošizila na nju prilikom jednog od njenih ispada, i pitala ju: "A jeste vi kad išta pročitali ili prosurfali internetom?" - i njoj je pukao film.
> 
> I na primjer, takva će ženska izaći iz rodilišta i ocrniti osoblje. A sama je kriva što je bedasta.
> 
> Sjetila sam se još jedne provale: "Jao, a zašto moj sin kaka zeleno, pa tko zna što oni njemu daju da jede, ja sam mislila da pije samo mlijeko!" ...itd...bilo je toga, mogla bih knjigu napisati, hehe
> 
> A i druga je cimerica bila genijalka, koja god sestra uđe u sobu u bilo koje doba, ona pita: "A šta radi moja Ana?" 
> ...


pa da.   :Grin:   Ko ti je bio na porodu? koja babica? koji doktor?

----------


## Frida

Cure, molim vas da nastavite na pp. Hvala.

----------


## Nina20

> Cure, molim vas da nastavite na pp. Hvala.


ok   :Smile:

----------


## dallia

Ne razumijem, zašto bi pp bila rezervirana za pohvale osoblju, a forum za pljuvanje... ali dobro, ako je nekome teško povjerovati da iz sisačkog rodilišta postoje i pozitivna iskustva, ispričavam se...

----------


## Frida

> Ne razumijem, zašto bi pp bila rezervirana za pohvale osoblju, a forum za pljuvanje... ali dobro, ako je nekome teško povjerovati da iz sisačkog rodilišta postoje i pozitivna iskustva, ispričavam se...



nije nikome teško povjerovati, dapače, drago mi je da ima zadovoljnih žena u HR rodilištima, na pp upućujem za dogovore između vas dvije, onako chaterske  :Wink: .

----------


## ljerka

Dallia, bit će da su dežurne i glavne odjelne rospije bile na GO kad si ti bila!  :Grin:  
I još nešto: ne znam baš bi li netko lijepo odgojen mogao napisati zaključak kao ti jer imati sreće na porodu ne znači ništa od onoga što si ti navela. Da ima svakakvih žena, ima, ali nitko ne zaslužuje patnju.

----------


## dallia

> Dallia, bit će da su dežurne i glavne odjelne rospije bile na GO kad si ti bila!  
> I još nešto: ne znam baš bi li netko lijepo odgojen mogao napisati zaključak kao ti jer imati sreće na porodu ne znači ništa od onoga što si ti navela. Da ima svakakvih žena, ima, ali nitko ne zaslužuje patnju.


   Je, nitko ne zaslužuje patnju, ni pacijentice, ali ni osoblje koje tamo radi i nasluša se svega i svačega. 
    Nisam ja imala sreće na porodu, nego sam se prije svega psihički pripremila na činjenicu da se tradi o ozbiljnom i fizički ne previše ugodnom procesu, iz kojeg nastaje nešto isto tako ozbiljno ali izuzetno ugodno.
Mislim da svaka žena ima sasvim dovoljno vremena da se u tih 9 mjeseci pripremi za ono što ju čeka. 
   Poznajem dosta žena koje su imale težak porod, ali ne smatraju da je za to kriv doktor ili babica, pa i one koje su se teško oporavljale, ali nisu zbog toga popljuvale odjelne sestre.

----------


## dallia

> dallia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne razumijem, zašto bi pp bila rezervirana za pohvale osoblju, a forum za pljuvanje... ali dobro, ako je nekome teško povjerovati da iz sisačkog rodilišta postoje i pozitivna iskustva, ispričavam se...
> 
> 
> 
> nije nikome teško povjerovati, dapače, drago mi je da ima zadovoljnih žena u HR rodilištima, na pp upućujem za dogovore između vas dvije, onako chaterske .


Frida, sve ok   :Wink:

----------


## ljerka

Ja sam imala sreće na oba poroda, imala sam dobre babice, dobre liječnike,babica me držala za ruku, porodi su bili brzo gotovi, dakle sve 5. No i dalje mislim da se ženi ne mora reći da laže da nema mlijeka i na sred hodnika joj raskopčavati odjeću i provjeravati ili reći da živcira svoje dijete jer ono plače kod mame a kod sestre u dječjoj sobi ne. Svakakvih nas ima s obje strane, a posao trebamo raditi sa srcem i dušom i znati da ćemo istu priču vjerojatno više puta u životu ponoviti jer uvijek dolaze nove osobe. To da majci koja je imala nekoliko djece objašnjavaš kako se doji, to bih već razumjela, ali ni tada nema opravdanja.  :Kiss:

----------


## dallia

Ma jasno, nisu ni meni sve sestre bile simpatične, ali s takvima sam nastojala komunicirati što manje. 
  S pojedinima smo se i šalile kad imaju loš dan, cimerica i ja zaključujemo da "nije dobila ili nije dobila do kraja"   :Grin:  
  Samo me jako smetaju komentari koji o osoblju u globalu govore kao o nehumanim rospijama. Naime, u tih nekoliko dana boravka u bolnici kompletno se osoblje promijeni nekoliko puta i sa svima se moramo susresti, pa mi je teško shvatiti da su baš svi bili u trenutku radnog vremena loše volje. 
  Ja sam, fala bogu, tamo provela 7 dana (zbog carskog, a onda i zbog žutice), pa sam cijelu postavu odjela jako dobro proučila.
  I nikako se ne bih složila s frazama tipa "u većini slučajeva su neugodni i slično".

Uostalom, čini mi se da imam najsvježije iskustvo od ovdje prisutnih (veljača 2009.), pa postoji mogućnost da se stvarno nešto uvelike promijenilo na bolje.

----------


## zvjerki

Evo, da se pridružim onim malobrojnim koje ne pljuju po osoblju i rodilištu. Rodila sam 2005. nakon što sam 3 dana ranije ležala i na prvom katu, tako da stekoh neki uvid u sve. Osoblje bilo ok, svuda ima svakakvih ljudi, ali generalno, nitko me nije uvrijedio, povrijedio, učinio nešto nažao i sl. a sad ak mi je tko išao na živce, jbg vjerojatno sam i ja - ko svaka dobra histerična rodilja išla i njima pa je to bilo uzajamno. Znala sam da rodilište nije hilton, sve je bilo staro i jadno ali na to sam se pripremila unaprijed. Dolje na odjelu nisam baš bila oduševljena čistoćom sanitarnog čvora, ali gore u rodilištu su čistačice doslovce svakih sat i pol išle krpom po podovima, alkoholom po stolićima i wc-ima i kupaonama. Bez greške. 
Porod mi nije bio lagan, 8 sati dripa, i još sat i pol nakon probijanja vodenjaka, ali u nijednom trenutku niti jednu gestu, riječ, bilo što ne mogu zamjeriti nikome od osoblja. Suprug je bio na porodu, tako da smo znali i po sat - dva biti sami jer su odmah rekli da će manje obilaziti ako nisam sama i ako šta trebam nek suprug zove nekoga.
Porodili su me dr. Krvavica i dr. Blagajić - ali ne ozloglašeni Jurica, već njegov brat koji je brzo iza toga zbrisao nekud u zg jer nije mogao podnositi da ga se stalno mijenja s bratom. Dr. Krvavica je fenomenalan, dr. Blagajić je isto tako odličan, mislim da je prava šteta što ga je sisačka bolnica izgubila.
Sestre su bile ok, posebno se zahvaljujem sestri Ines, djevojački je bila Marić, da li je još uvijek, ne znam, ali znam da su dvije sestre Ines tamo pa da ne bi bilo zabune. Bez nje mislim da nikad ne bih savladala dojenje i naravno histeriju koja je nastupila od početnih neuspjeha.
Rodila sam navečer tako da prvu noć beba nije bila kod mene, ali već drugo jutro od 7 i tako sva 4 dana. U svakom trenu sam mogla reći sestrama da ga odvedu ako sam umorna - sve mi, i u svakom trenu ste im mogle reći da ga nahrane ako ste imali problema s dojenjem ili da ga više ne hrane kad je mlijeko naišlo - to je bio moj slučaj.
Sve u svemu, kao što rekoh, nije bio Hilton, to sam i znala, porod je bio težak, ali sam se i na to kao opciju pripremila, uglavnom, ako imaš imalo predodžbe o tome što te čeka i ako se pomiriš sa time sve je ok. A ak se nemreš pomiriti s time - idi gdje misliš da će biti bolje. Zato imamo pravo izbora.
Ovu zadnju rečenicu navodim upravo zbog toga što sam trenutno u strahovitoj panici i kao zadnju soluciju počinjem izvlaćiti mogućnost da odem negdje drugdje roditi - termin mi je u svibnju - jer s obzirom na trenutne uvijete zbog rekonstrukcije rodilišta puštaju očeve na porod samo ako si u tome trenutku jedina koja rađa - jer navodno je sve u jednoj prostoriji i dosta skučeno - a ja mislim da mi se sad dogodi porod kao prvi da to ne bih preživjela bez muža. Ovo su trenutna razmišljanja, vjerojatno neću nikud iz sk, al moram skupiti hrabrosti za opciju bez dragog.
Eto, baš se raspisa.


_Frida editirala vrijeđanje_

----------


## nemirna mama

oboje sam rodila u Sisku....porodi su odlično prošli i sve je ok.....renoviraju gin. i trebala bi biti gotova do 12 mj. ove god.........pohvale imam za sestru Višnju koja radi na odjelu   :Heart:  ......sve  5......a u rodilištu....sestra Marija   :Heart:  ......sestra Đurđa koja radi u dječijoj sobi......babica    Simić....čini mi se da se zove Mira....porodila me oba puta...  :Heart:   :Heart:  ......a od doktora  dr. Šket.....dr.Dubovečak....ako sam dobro zapamtila....dr. Jakšić.....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ........jedino mi je dr. Blagajić bio katastrofa.....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:  ....ali što je tu je......

----------


## dallia

Zvjerkici svakako preporučujem da rodi u Sisku i da uopće ne razmišlja o nekom drugom rodilištu. Privremeni smještaj je malo skučen, ali je svježe uređen, pa je ambijent i više nego ugodan.

  Što se tiče nazočnosti supruga, ja sam imala sreće pa sam bila jedina na porodu u to vrijeme i muž je bio sa mnom cijelo vrijeme, prije nego što su me odveli u operacijsku na carski. Nadam se da ćeš i ti imati tu sreću.

Što se osoblja tiče, i ja moram pohvaliti babicu Miru koju bih najradije kući povela jer je tak divna. Od ostalih, zakon su sestre Vera, Marija, Đurđa, Ruža (legenda), Petra...i velika većina onih kojima, na žalost, ne znam imena.

Doktori su mi svi super, čak i Blagajić (stalno pjevuši po hodniku). Božić je za umrijet od smijeha (na porod dođe u potkošulji i "mesarskoj" pregači), Šket, Dubovečak i Rebić su "miceki", jedino mi je Radiković malo previše mrgudan, ali da se preživjeti.

Još jednom, svima koje tek čekaju veliki dan želim sve najnajnajnaj....!

----------


## zvjerki

Ma samo sam se usrala od straha kako ću bez muža. Već sam rekla, meni je i staro rodilište bilo ok - takvo je kakvo je, kom ne valja nek bira. Pripremiš se na to, al nisam pripremljena ići bez njega jer je prvi puta bio sa mnom i nije mi palo na pamet do sada da bi to moglo biti drugačije. Zato sam trenutno u komi, i ako bi išla kuda išla bi jedino u privatnu kliniku.
I sjetila sam se još jednog detalja, kad sam rodila sestra mi se ispričavala što su morali prenjeti moju krevetninu odozdola sa odjela gore na moj krevet, ali bilo je strašno puno rodilja i oni nisu imali čiste posteljine i bilo mi je tako žao te žene koja se tako ponizno meni ispričavala za stvar koja nije u njenoj domeni i protiv koje ona ne može ništa. Nemam loše riječi za nikog od njih.

----------


## dallia

I meni je isto nepojmljivo da sam sama tamo bez muža, pa ti od sveg srca želim da imaš sreće kao i ja. 

I još jedna dobra stvar u sisačkom rodilištu je što dopuštaju tatama da dolaze svaki dan u sobu, čak i izvan termina posjeta. Ne vjerujem da bi to igdje drugdje dopustili (osim u privatnim klinikama).

A to što veliš o osoblju, potpisujem svaku tvoju riječ.

----------


## zvjerki

E, vidiš i to je bila jedna od stvari koja me zanimala kako sada funkcionira s obzirom da je gin iseljena. MM radi u zg i dolazio je k meni u posjetu svaki dan tek iza 6 popoden i nije bilo nikakvih problema. Drago mi je da je i sada tako. Zbilja si mi puno pomogla. Hvala

----------


## dallia

Je, i mene je iznenadilo što su ih stalno puštali. 
Prvo sam mislila da puštaju mog muža zato jer smo bili na tečaju, ali i cimericama su dolazili u bilo koje doba, tako da je i s te strane sve 5.

----------


## iirraarraa

> Dame koje svoja iskustva opisuju kao katastrofe i sl. vjerojatno su si same za to krive


možda da su ti ubili dijete kao i meni i još hrpi curama, učinil od njih bolesnu dijecu koja sad funkcioniraju kao da su ostale na nivou novo rođenih beba, ne bi tako razmišljala......
ali ima još vremena, možda se odlučiš za još koje dijete
ja ti naravno ne bih to nikad poželjela, ali ak one znaš šta bi napisala, onda se bolje poklopi ppo glavi i šuti.
pohvali ali ne kritiziraj nas koje smo prošle pakao zbog tvojih dragih doktora
ok, forum je i za pljuvanje i hvaljenje, ali sunce milo, onda hvali doktore, a nemoj pljuvat po nama koje smo zbog njih cijeli život osuđene na plač i tugu  :Evil or Very Mad:  
sram te može bit

----------


## kailash

*dallia* molim te za malo obzira. 
Naime, svako ljudsko biće zaslužuje ljubaznost i toplu riječ, osobito u tako osjetljivim trenucima kao što su oni oko poroda.

A prečesto se dogodi da dobije upravo suprotno. A često se dogodi i da liječnici itekako pogriješe.

Zato ne možemo nikako reći da su si žene same krive...

I nemaju svi pristup internetu kao ni visoko obrazovanje, zar ih zato treba ponižavati i ismijavati? Ljudi žive u vrlo šarolikim uvjetima, i nismo svi isti...

I pohvale su ovdje dobrodošle, daj Bože da ih je što više...

----------


## Nina20

> I nemaju svi pristup internetu kao ni visoko obrazovanje, zar ih zato treba ponižavati i ismijavati? Ljudi žive u vrlo šarolikim uvjetima, i nismo svi isti...


mislim da se ovo odnosi na moj post pa da malo pojasnim.
jasno, nemaju svi internet ali sigurno imaju barem jednu ženu koja je rodila u blizini pa ju mogu pitati bar neke osnovne stvari.
i još jedanput, nisu uvijek rodilje krive ali ponekad jesu. ima nas svakakvih. ja u potpunosti vjerujem onima koje kažu da im je bilo grozno i da je osoblje za to krivo. kao što sam rekla ima nas svakakvih.

----------


## kailash

*Nina20* nije se odnosilo na tebe nego na:




> Baš je sestra Vera, koju inače svi obožavaju, pošizila na nju prilikom jednog od njenih ispada, i pitala ju: "A jeste vi kad išta pročitali ili prosurfali internetom?" - i njoj je pukao film.


To me malo rastužilo...Mislim da je dužnost medicinskog osoblja upravo da informira te neuke. Zar im je lakše izgovoriti ovu gore rečenicu nego u jednoj rečenici dati ljubaznu uputu što treba napraviti?

Slažem se da se svaka rodilja treba informirati, ali ako već nije, puno je humanije pomoći nego biti živčan što se eto žena nije informirala...

----------


## luna

Evo meni je termin za 2 tjedna,točnije 13.4.Prva mi je trudnoća pa me uhvatila panika sta se tiče poroda .Do sad sam pratila trudnoću kod privatnika u Zagrebu ali živim negdje na pola puta pa mi je ginekolog preporučio da rodim u Sisku,kao u Zagrebu su velike gužve.Preuzeo me doktor Šket i nadam se najbolje, kao i svi.Šta se tiče ružnih priča iz bolnica sigurna sam da svaka bolnica ima svoju crnu stranu,ja sam se isto svega naslušala iz Zagreba,npr.moja sestrična rodila na sv.Duhu i u susjednom boksu doktoru iskliznuli blizanci iz ruku i ubili se,tako da stvarno u svakoj bolnici ima svega.
Ima netko tko je nedavno rodio u Sisku ili planira?

----------


## iirraarraa

nikad više..
ali znam jednu curu koja je rodila bebu prije mjesec dana.
beba nije ugledala svijetlo dana.
trudnoća vođena kod dr.šketa.
ja jednostavno ni za jednoga nemam riječi hvale. pa čak ni komentar imalo pozitivan..
ja ovu sad trudnoću vodim kod svog gina ovdje, i paralelno u zg-u kod podobnika....
skupo je, ali ja vjerujem da ću ovaj put doći doma sa svojim djetetom  :Heart:

----------


## irenas

Ja sam prije 7 mjeseci rodila u Sisku, na porodu mi je bio dr. Šket i sve je bilo više nego dobro, ja sam prezadovoljna. Ovakvih priča draga iirraarraa nažalost može se čuti posvuda, Sisak nije pravilo niti izuzetak. 

Luna, tebi želim da razmisliš dobro gdje želiš roditi, da ti pričam priče o tome kako je ovaj ili onaj rodio ovdje ili ondje, to zaista nema smisla jer takvih si se priča vjerujem i previše naslušala. Važno je da se educiraš, čitaj tekstove na portalu i neka od predivnih iskustava mama ovdje na forumu. Porod ne mora biti traumatično iskustvo i s tim u mislima se trebaš zaputit u rodilište, sad dali će to biti sisačko ili neko drugo, odlučit ćeš vjerujem na vrijeme    :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## iirraarraa

ali je činjenica da se prećesto takve greške dopuštaju, a to šta drugi šute pa se ne čuje, to je druga stvar.
dat ću ti samo jedan primjer, taj tj.kad se to našem djetetu dogodilo, još 8-ero djece je umrlo.......a nije bilo nikakve smrtonosne epidemije na rodilištu.....
nije li to za zamisliti se? :/

----------


## ljerka

Činjenica je da se svugdje svašta događa, ništa nije crno-bijelo, svatko prema svom nahođenju, najbolje je tako.
Luna, ja sam za dr. Šketa čula samo najbolje, vodio je trudnoću (prijateljica je više bila u bolnici nego doma) prijateljici koja je začela umjetnom oplodnjom i imala 100 problema, samo ga je hvalila. I od drugih sam tako čula.

----------


## ljerka

irara, drago mi je da je nova bebica na putu, želim sve najbolje!  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## luna

Jel rodio sad netko u ovom privremenom smještaju?Ja sam bila u petak na ctg-u i začudilo me kad je rekla sesetra da su u prizemlju smještene i trudnice koje čuvaju trudnoću i one koje su rodile i da ih je po četiri u sobi;ja sam mislil ada ih ima na par katova,ovo mi se čini nekak malo trudnica.
Kakav je wc i tuš?Molim pomoć jer sam se odlučila za Sisak,mislila sam u Vinogradsku ali prijateljica mi je tamo rodila prošli tjedan i rekla je da su tolike gužve da je sva 3 dana spavala na hodniku

----------


## zvjerki

Irara, molila bih te da se suzdržiš ovakvih komentara, ja sam dr. Šketa jednom u životu vidjela i ne znam apsolutno ništa o njemu niti njegovoj stručnosti, pa nemoj misliti da sada nekoga tu branim. Ja se o nikome od njih nisam raspitivala prije no što sam išla roditi jer tako i tako ne možeš birati kad dotle dođe (možeš se samo više ili manje bojati ak čuješ nešto ovakvo i dopadneš tom dr).
Strahovito je to što ti se dogodilo i ne mogu niti zamisliti kako se osjećaš, ali čekam drugo dijete i rodit ću ga u Sisku, kao i prvo, pa te molim da ne govoriš ženama kako imaju priliku da se to što se tebi dogodilo  dogodi i njima. Tu sam se direktno našla.
Svugdje se događaju s...a, samo za ona u svojoj okolini čuješ, a za ona koja su ti dalje ne.
A ti ako želiš da svi čuju, tj. ako želiš nekome od nas napraviti uslugu da mu se ne dogodi to što se dogodilo tebi onda nemoj pisati po forumu pod nickom nego lijepo napiši prijavu na bolnicu, skini svoj jad sa duše, budi čistog obraza da si time nekome pomogla i lijepo smjesti onima koje smatraš krivima barem suspenziju. Nikome ovdje ne treba horor, najmanje nama koje dolazimo pitati kakav je WC i krevet.
Neću na ovo prihvatiti odgovor u stilu oni brane jedni druge i neće se ništa dogoditi, jer pouzdano znam osobu (najuža obitelj) koja je zbog puno manjeg s...a (nepristojno ponašanje i odbijanje rađenja CTG 2 dana prije termina jer mu se nije sviđalo kako je ginekolog nešto upisivao u trudničku knjižicu) prijavila dr. Juricu Blagaića i on je od onda pod nekom vrstom suspenzije - ne smije nijednu trudnicu primiti sam - radi pod nadzorom drugih kolega.
Nosim čak i isto prezime kao ona koja je prijavila pa ne dramatiziram.

_Kailash editirala manje pristojnu riječ._

----------


## iirraarraa

hvala na jako pametnom savjetu........  :Rolling Eyes:  
ona je pitala za dr.šketa, ja sam odgovorila,isto kao bi odgovorila i za bilo kojeg drugog ako šta znam.
ne pišem laži, pišem ono šta znam........
a ako te zanima, tebe ili koga več konkretno stanje wc- na ginekologiji, odi tamo pa pogledaj....
i nemoj ti meni govorit da se ja smirim  :Wink:  
ja nijednoj ne želim da joj se to dogodi, ikada, ali onda nitko nema pravo govoriti da smo si same krive zbog toga......
a ako ti misliš da je ta bolnica cvijeće i nešto predivno, raspitaj se malo.........
uostalom, mene zaboli ona stvar, ako želiš čuti da je tamo divno, možeš i to čuti:tamo ti je super, samo rađajte tamo,. doktori su predivni, savršeni........  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## luna

Normalno je da si toliko ogorčena na Sisak tak je moja prijateljica,kojoj se isto to dogodilo,nažalost kao i tebi ogorčena na Zagreb.Ja sam samo htjela saznati neke informacije...Slat cu od sada privatno poruke

----------


## iirraarraa

normalno, to je prirodno i razumljivo...
čuj, znaš da je sada gin u obnovi, sve se trudnice šalju a uho grlo nos........
mene je šket pregledao jednom dok sam bila trudna i to na kraju, bio mi je sipmić.ali kad sa sad čula ovo nije mi bilo svejedno.ma gle, oni t ičim se tako nešto dogodi,. jedno vrijeme budu super, ali to jednostavno nije rješenje.......
zas..t pa neko vrijeme radit kako treba-to se tako ne smije :/

_Kailash editirala opet zbog riječnika_

----------


## dallia

Luna, ja sam rodila u privremenom smještaju i mogu ti reći da uopće nije loše. Prostor je svježe obnovljen i čist, a isto se odnosi i na sanitarni dio, tako da ti preporučam da svakako rodiš u Sisku. Malo je skučeno, ali meni osobno to nije predstavljalo problem.

  I još jednom ponavljam, osobito zbog onoga što piše Irra za koju mogu reći da mi je jako žao zbog svega što joj se dogodilo i mislim da nitko ne može shvatiti kako se osjeća ako takvo što nije doživio. Ipak, Irra, budi realna i osvijesti si činjenicu da za to nije kriv Sisak - to ti se moglo dogoditi bilo gdje.

    Moje kritike odnose se isključivo na žene koje su imale uspješan porod, a ponašaju se kao da 9 mjeseci nisu znale da su trudne pa se nisu udostojile pročitati ni slova o rađanju. Ima persona koje misle da sestre i doktori dolaze na posao kako bi njima držali privatnu poduku. nevjerojatno koliko ih je u ovo vrijeme kada su nam informacije i više nego dostupne.

----------


## dallia

> *Nina20* nije se odnosilo na tebe nego na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Baš je sestra Vera, koju inače svi obožavaju, pošizila na nju prilikom jednog od njenih ispada, i pitala ju: "A jeste vi kad išta pročitali ili prosurfali internetom?" - i njoj je pukao film.
> 			
> ...


Kailash, ne poznaješ sestru Veru, pa zato tako reagiraš... Vjeruj mi, to što joj je rekla bilo je skroz na mjestu. Dotična, naime, nije znala da je normalno krvariti treći dan nakon poroda... :? 
  I to je samo jedna stvar u nizu o kojoj nije imala pojma. A nije riječ o nekoj jadnici s ceste koja nema kune za kupnju knjige ili nečeg sličnog što bi joj pružilo informacije. Žena je, jednostavno, razmažena i bedasta.

----------


## luna

Jel znaš koliko u prosjeku rađa žena u danu,jel jako velika gužva?

----------


## iirraarraa

ova tema je za mene over and out....
luna sretno ti bilo, ostatak  :Grin: 

_Kailash editirala radi uvredljivog tona pisanja_

----------


## dallia

> Jel znaš koliko u prosjeku rađa žena u danu,jel jako velika gužva?


Prosjek ti je najlakše vidjeti na sisak.info, u rubrici "rođeni" - tamo ti piše kojeg je dana koliko djece rođeno. Nekad bude jedno, nekad pet...

Ja sam bila 7 dana u rodilištu i dva dana je bila frka, selili su žene iz jedne sobe u drugu, ali nije se baš događalo da netko ostane bez kreveta. Sad ih puštaju ranije kući, upravo zato da smanje gužvu.

----------


## kailash

Cure editirala sam postove koji su više ličili na osobno prepucavanje nego raspravu o sisačkom rodilištu. Dalje možemo nastaviti o rodilištu. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ljerka

Kad sam rađala E. bila je takva gužva da sam ju skoro sama rodila, a s F. sam bila jedina koja je  u tom trenu rodila (one u drugim boksovima koje su se porodile za nekoliko sati, ne brojim). To ne možeš znati, ipak je to priroda!

----------


## irenas

Kad sam rađala Doru bilo nas je valjda 10, to su se rađala novogodišnja djeca   :Smile:  , vele da se krajem Rujna i početkom Listopada uvijek puno djece rađa. Valjda se ljudi oko Božića lakše odlučuju pravit djecu   :Smile:   Kad se rodio Marko, rodila se još samo jedna djevojčica tako da taj dan nije bilo gužve.

Ja se nikome ne bih usudila preporučit neko rodilište,  posebno sad kad se o toliko ružnih događaja pisalo. Imala bih osjećaj da preuzimam mrvicu odgovornosti za sve ono (ne daj Bože) što bi moglo krenuti po zlu  :/   :Sad:

----------


## Mali Medo

> Kailash, ne poznaješ sestru Veru, pa zato tako reagiraš... Vjeruj mi, to što joj je rekla bilo je skroz na mjestu. Dotična, naime, nije znala da je normalno krvariti treći dan nakon poroda... :? 
>   I to je samo jedna stvar u nizu o kojoj nije imala pojma. A nije riječ o nekoj jadnici s ceste koja nema kune za kupnju knjige ili nečeg sličnog što bi joj pružilo informacije. Žena je, jednostavno, razmažena i bedasta.


Iskreno, ospice dobijem na ovakve komentare!
Sprdaš se od žene zato što si pametnija od nje???? 
Zašto bi bilo sramota pitati??? Nema glupih pitanja!
Kolegici koja treba roditi je DOKTOR rekao da se ne krvari puno poslije poroda i da je treći dan skoro pa sve ok (ja sam joj rekla da ponese puuuno uložaka). 

Ja sam pročitala brdo literature, sjedila konstantno za kompom, ali nikad nisam doznala sve.

I ja onda spadam u razmaženu kategoriju zato što sam htjela korektan odnos?!
Sestra koja je bila zadužena za pomoći pri dojenju je rekla da mi ona ne može pomoći jer ju bole leđa, a babica Nada koja bi joj mogla biti mama je stajala nadamnom 45 min i dala sve od sebe da mali uhvati cicu..
I pedijatrica koja vadi krv novorođenčetu dva puta, a ne udostoji se izjasniti zašto (mada u knjigama piše da liječnik sve postupke prije provođenja mora dogovoriti sa roditeljima).
Za slijedeći puta znam da se trebam drugačije postaviti.

Inače sam bila zadovoljna sa osobljom i dr. Krvavicom koji me porodio.

Eto toliko....

----------


## dallia

Nitko ne može niti mora znati sve. Nisam ni ja sve znala. Ali osnovne stvari su ipak obavezne kad se žena već odluči na tako važan korak kao što je rađanje djeteta. Pogotovo u današnje vrijeme.
   A što se tiče pojedinih mladih sestara, istina je da ima onih koje rade za plaću, kao da rade u dućanu.

----------


## dallia

[/quote]
I pedijatrica koja vadi krv novorođenčetu dva puta, a ne udostoji se izjasniti zašto (mada u knjigama piše da liječnik sve postupke prije provođenja mora dogovoriti sa roditeljima).
[/quote]

    E ovo je malo pretjerano. Mislim da i pedijatri pretpostavljaju da znamo zašto se vadi krv:kao prvo, za utvrđivanje postojanja dviju urođenih bolesti, odnosno za ispitivanje bilirubina. To je uobičajen i rutinski postupak kod svakog novorođenčeta i malo je smiješno očekivati od pedijatra da svaki svoj korak dogovara s roditeljima. Pa postoje neki standardni testovi koji se rade pod obavezno.

----------


## srecica

Naravno da postoje standardni testovi ali ne vidim razloga zasto se oni ne bi prezentirali roditeljima. Cije je to dijete? Tvoje ili njihovo? Cija je odgovornost? Tko mora podpisati ako se treba provesti neki postupak?

Borimo se za sebe da bi smo imale porod kakav zelimo i onda prepustimo dijete da mu rade sta hoce i nije nas briga  :/  ne bih se slozila s tim?
Druga je prica sto osoblje nema vremena objasnjavati ... ali npr. u Varazdinu skoro sve postupke s bebom rade ispred tebe.

Ja sam rodila na Sv.Duhu i kad su je pikali da joj izvade krv iz pete pedijatrica mi je to najavila da se ne iznenadim ako vidim krv na peleni u koju je umotana. I ja nisam znala da se vadi krv iz pete po rodenju, a procitala sam hrpu toga.

Iz Zakona o zdravstvenoj zastiti



> U ostvarivanju zdravstvene zaštite svaka osoba ima pravo na:
> 1. jednakost u cjelokupnom postupku ostvarivanja zdravstvene zaštite,
> 
> 2. slobodan izbor doktora medicine i doktora stomatologije u skladu s odredbama ovoga Zakona i pravilima zdravstvenog osiguranja,
> 
> 3. zdravstvenu uslugu standardizirane kvalitete i jednakog sadržaja,
> 
> 4. prvu pomoć i hitnu medicinsku pomoć kada mu je ona potrebna,
> 
> ...

----------


## Mali Medo

E ovo je malo pretjerano. Mislim da i pedijatri pretpostavljaju da znamo zašto se vadi krv:kao prvo, za utvrđivanje postojanja dviju urođenih bolesti, odnosno za ispitivanje bilirubina. To je uobičajen i rutinski postupak kod svakog novorođenčeta i malo je smiješno očekivati od pedijatra da svaki svoj korak dogovara s roditeljima. Pa postoje neki standardni testovi koji se rade pod obavezno. [/quote]

Ovo nije bio standardni postupak, a i da je trebaju ga objasniti roditeljima!!!
A da se nadovežem za tvoju tvrdnju da se SVAKOM novorođenčetu vadi krv; frendicinom malom nisu vadili krv, a mom jesu (a bili smo ista soba), i znam još par djece koja su u istom periodu bila u rodilištu, a nisu im vadili krv.

Tako da ne pričaj napamet....

----------


## dallia

Pa svatko kad dolazi u rodilište, ako i ne zna čemu pojedini test služi, može bar pretpostaviti da ljudi koji tamo rade i koji su školovani za to, svaki postupak izvode s nekim razlogom. 
   Ne razumijem čemu to nepovjerenje prema njima.
   Uostalom, što bi rodilji koja nema veze s medicinom značilo kad bi joj pedijatar stručno pojasnio svaki test?
   Meni je osobno bilo važno da naprave sve što se radi po standardu i da znam da ću doma otići sa zdravim i temeljito pregledanim djetetom. 
   Osim toga, svi dobijete knjižicu u kojoj točno piše svaki detalj pregleda. 

    A za sve što je van standarda pedijatar će posebno napomenuti i konzultirati se s roditeljima - u sisačkom rodilištu sigurno. Ne vidim potrebu da svakoj rodilji nacrta svoj "plan rada" koji je ionako šablonski.

----------


## dallia

> E ovo je malo pretjerano. Mislim da i pedijatri pretpostavljaju da znamo zašto se vadi krv:kao prvo, za utvrđivanje postojanja dviju urođenih bolesti, odnosno za ispitivanje bilirubina. To je uobičajen i rutinski postupak kod svakog novorođenčeta i malo je smiješno očekivati od pedijatra da svaki svoj korak dogovara s roditeljima. Pa postoje neki standardni testovi koji se rade pod obavezno.


Ovo nije bio standardni postupak, a i da je trebaju ga objasniti roditeljima!!!
A da se nadovežem za tvoju tvrdnju da se SVAKOM novorođenčetu vadi krv; frendicinom malom nisu vadili krv, a mom jesu (a bili smo ista soba), i znam još par djece koja su u istom periodu bila u rodilištu, a nisu im vadili krv.

Tako da ne pričaj napamet....[/quote]

Ne pričam napamet, jer slučajno nešto znam o tome. SVAKOM djetetu vade krv. To je obavezna procedura, kao i, primjerice, APGAR.

----------


## Mali Medo

Sorry, ali pričaš bezveze!!! 
Krv se vadi samo onom djetetu kome doktorica procijeni da mu treba vaditi.

A ti si se smijala drugima   :Laughing:

----------


## Frida

Cure, ajmo malo stat na loptu i prestati s vrijeđanjem, osim toga ovo je topic na kojem razmjenjujemo iskustva iz Sisačkog rodilišta.

Svoj novorođenoj djeci vadi se krv iz pete zbog skrininga na fenilketonuriju i konatalnu hipotireozu. 

Bez obzira što je 



> To je uobičajen i rutinski postupak kod svakog novorođenčeta


ovo ne mogu shvatiti




> malo je smiješno očekivati od pedijatra da svaki svoj korak dogovara s roditeljima.


zbog čega ti je smiješno očekivanje da su roditelji upoznati sa onime što se radi sa njihovim djetetom?

----------


## dallia

E Frida, hvala što si i ti potvrdila da sam u pravu i da je vađenje krvi standardan i obavezan postupak. 

  A što se tiče pojašnjavanja baš svega što pedijatri rade, mislim da stvarno nema potrebe - osobito se to odnosi na ovakve šablonske radnje, kao što je vađenje krvi. Sve, uostalom, piše u knjižici i otpusnom pismu. 

  Ja spadam u one koji imaju povjerenja u ljude od struke i nije mi palo na pamet tražiti detaljno pojašnjenje cijele procedure jer pretpostavljam da znaju što rade. Vjerojatno i pedijatri pretpostavljaju da im vjerujemo, stoga nemaju potrebu da obilaze svaku rodilju i prezentiraju svaki detalj pregleda - ne vjerujem da za takvo što imaju vremena.

----------


## Mali Medo

Ove testovi (neonatalni skrining) jesu standardna procedura, ali vađenje krvi iz šake i podlakice nisu...

Mene zanima i imam pravo znati šta se dešava sa mojim djetetom (tvoja je stvar što tebe ne zanima).

----------


## dallia

Ja nisam niti jednom riječju dala naslutiti da mene ne zanima što rade s djetetom. Ne pretjeruj. Ali sam zato i došla roditi u bolnicu jer sam znala da će mi dijete biti potpuno sigurno u rukama stručnjaka. Osim toga, informirala sam se o uobičajenim pretragama, tako da nisam imala potrebu zahtijevati detalje o cijeloj proceduri. 

  Kad sam ja rodila, a to je bilo prije dva mjeseca, dakle puno kasnije od tebe, pedijatrica je sve nestandardne pretrage najavila majkama. U tvoje vrijeme možda to nije bio slučaj. 

   Zato, ako već pričamo o iskustvima iz sisačkog rodilišta, mislim da moje iskustvo puno bolje prikazuje stvarno stanje od tvojeg. Vremena se mijenjaju.

----------


## ljerka

Kad sam rodila E. nisam imala pojma o puno toga. Nije mi bilo ni važno. Bila sam sretna da ju imam i da ide sa mnom kući. No, kad joj je treći dan po porodu pozlilo, odnijeli su ju u dječju sobu i nisu ju vratili. Ja sam mislila da ju hrane. Nje nije bilo. Onda je došla pedijatrica, stala na vrata (ne kod mog kreveta!) i s vrata mi promrmljala, ali doslovno, da će bebica malo ostati kod njih. Okrenula se i otišla. Budući da ju nisam razumjela, pitala sam cimerice što je rekla, ni one nisu bile sigurne. Otišla sam u dječju sobu i molila da mi kažu što joj je. Druga mi je pedica rekla da je malo dehidrirala i da će joj dati infuziju pa će biti dobro. Ok, pomislih. Bezbrižno napustih bolnicu s njom i u otpusnom pismu pročitah da joj je zapravo srce počelo stajati i da se za tjedan dana moramo javiti pedijatru radi kontrole. Nitko mi to tamo nije rekao.
F. sam išla roditi s drugačijim stavom, na svu sreću nije mi trebao.

----------


## dallia

> Kad sam rodila E. nisam imala pojma o puno toga. Nije mi bilo ni važno. Bila sam sretna da ju imam i da ide sa mnom kući. No, kad joj je treći dan po porodu pozlilo, odnijeli su ju u dječju sobu i nisu ju vratili. Ja sam mislila da ju hrane. Nje nije bilo. Onda je došla pedijatrica, stala na vrata (ne kod mog kreveta!) i s vrata mi promrmljala, ali doslovno, da će bebica malo ostati kod njih. Okrenula se i otišla. Budući da ju nisam razumjela, pitala sam cimerice što je rekla, ni one nisu bile sigurne. Otišla sam u dječju sobu i molila da mi kažu što joj je. Druga mi je pedica rekla da je malo dehidrirala i da će joj dati infuziju pa će biti dobro. Ok, pomislih. Bezbrižno napustih bolnicu s njom i u otpusnom pismu pročitah da joj je zapravo srce počelo stajati i da se za tjedan dana moramo javiti pedijatru radi kontrole. Nitko mi to tamo nije rekao.
> F. sam išla roditi s drugačijim stavom, na svu sreću nije mi trebao.


  Sreća da je sve dobro završilo. Eto, pravi dokaz koliko se stav osoblja promijenio u posljednje vrijeme. Danas se takvo što ne bi moglo dogoditi. 
 Nama su pedijatrice svakoj osobno detaljno rekle sve što je izvan standardnih okvira. 
  Stvar je u tome da se osoblje tamo jako brzo mijenja - samim time i način rada, odnosno pristup pacijenticama. Na primjer, moja frendica koja je rodila prije dvije godine ne zna polovicu sestara koje sad tamo rade.
  A vjerojatno ni moje iskustvo za par mjeseci više neće odražavati trenutno stanje u rodilištu jer će se opet puno toga promijeniti.

----------


## iirraarraa

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
presmiješno........to se danas ne bi moglo dogoditi.....
a kak se dogodi da dijete od 3 godine odšeta iz bolnice?
ti toliko braniš tu bolnicu da se usudim pomisliti da ili radiš tamo, ili si krvno vezana s nekim tko tamo radi
nevjerojatno....
rekla sam da ću šutit....ali ne mogu, imam predugačak jezik  :Wink:

----------


## dallia

> presmiješno........to se danas ne bi moglo dogoditi.....
> a kak se dogodi da dijete od 3 godine odšeta iz bolnice?
> ti toliko braniš tu bolnicu da se usudim pomisliti da ili radiš tamo, ili si krvno vezana s nekim tko tamo radi
> nevjerojatno....
> rekla sam da ću šutit....ali ne mogu, imam predugačak jezik


  Pa možda bi bolje bilo da šutiš... Oprosti, ali fulala si temu: ovdje pričamo o osoblju koje radi na rodilištu, a to dijete je odlutalo s dječje kirurgije, ako se dobro sjećam. Dakle, riječ je sasvim različitim ljudima.

  I ne branim bolnicu, nego branim isključivo osoblje iz rodilišta - na ostalim odjelima, srećom, nikad nisam bila, pa o njima ništa ne znam.

  I niti radim tamo, niti imam krvne veze. Moj posao je posve drugačiji, zapravo bih se u tom slučaju prije mogla ubrajati u one koji kritiziraju sve i svašta. Međutim, ne mogu plljuvati po nikome, ako za to nemam razloga.

----------


## iirraarraa

:Nope:  
strašna si  :Grin:

----------


## crvic

zanima me da li neka od vas ima kakvih iskustava s dr dubovecakom?

----------


## dallia

Moje jedino iskustvo s dr. Dubovečakom je bio prvi ultrazvuk u trudnoći, i jedino što mogu reći da je lik slatkica   :Kiss:  
   Ono malo što sam ga viđala u bolnici tijekom oporavka, nije moglo ostaviti neki jači dojam, budući da je i na vizitama uglavnom stajao po strani...i opet je bio slatkica, hehe

----------


## luna

Evo ja rodila u Sisku sredinom 4 mj.i zadovoljna sam i sa doktorima,sestrama i sa smještajem iako sam imala težak porod.Bila sam na dripu od 7h a tek rodila popodne.sad sam pročitala na net.hr da je 13,4, umrlo dijete u razvikanoj klinici Podobnik tako da svagdje se događaju takve grozne stvari.

----------


## zvjerki

Rodila sam u Sisku početkom 6. mjeseca i to me porodio "ozloglašeni" dr. Jurica Blagajić. Ono što mogu reći o njemu je sve najbolje, bez ijedne zamjerke. Maksimalno mi je olakšao porod, maksimalno me pripremao na svaki korak koji je poduzimao i svaki trenutak koji se događao u tih 2 sata koliko sam bila na stolu, maksimalno se potrudio da mi sve to prođe u što ugodnijem ozračju, kad se otvorila mogućnost da mi pusti mm unutra pustio ga je tako da smo zadnjih pola sata prošli zajedno (u rađaonici su dva stola odvojena paravanom, pa ako rađa još netko ne mogu biti prisutni očevi) i maksimalno se potrudio da mi oporavak bude što brži i kraći - sanirao je ozljede cerviksa koje su nastale još pri prvom porodu, a nitko ih nije sanirao pa poslje prvog poroda nisam bila u stanju normalno sjesti skoro mjesec dana, a sad sam bila ok nakon 10 dana. 

Što se tiče ostaloga u ovom privremenom rodilištu - ja sam bila oduševljena. Sve je novo, čisto, uredno, a baš ta skučenost pridonosi tome da se ne osjećate bačeni negdje i izdvojeni od svega - sestre su uvijek negdje tu u blizini, što god vam zatreba dati će vam, njihovi uvjeti rada su toliko loši da su svi skupa mogli ili poluditi ili okrenuti sve na zafrkanciju, tako da vam se hodnicima non stop netko smije, priča viceve, zafrkava. Vrlo ugodna atmosfera. I da naglasim da rodilište nije pod ključem kao staro već se može izaći van i prošetati tako da vam može netko doći i u posjetu i vidjeti vas i skratiti tih par dana. 

Sve u svemu - iskustvo neuporedivo ugodnije od prvog poroda.

Znam da na ovaj način ne mogu dovoljno zahvaliti osoblju sisačke ginekologije, ali evo, barem sam pokušala. Hvala.

----------


## SNJEZANA72

Također sam imala priliku upoznati dr. Blagajića ali mi nije bio na samom porodu nego u boksu dok sam ležala na dripu.   Mislim da sam isto imala neke predrasude o njemu ali kako se čovjek ponašao bilo me je poslije sram. Bio je više uz mene nego babica kojoj je to bio posao a on mi je pomogao u nekim stvarima koje nije trebao kao liječnik nego je to bio njen posao. Da ne pričam da sam skoro rodila na stolu jer je milostiva otišla negdje pa sam se morala derati da dođe. E da vidite tek onda panike "doktore dođite brzo žena će roditi, pa onda brzinom munje u rađaonu.
Na samom porodu mi je bio dr. Božić i njemu svake pohvale mada njega inače znam pa sam bila malo više opuštena nego možda s nekim drugim dr.

----------


## iirraarraa

nek je sve prošlo dobro, to je najbitnije.....

ja sam neki dan bila s jednom curom koja treba roditi, i pitam jel češ ti u Sisku roditi, i ona onako tužnjikavo veli: " ah da, mogu se samo Bogu moliti da će mi sve biti u redu s djetetom"
to mi je tak nekao tužno bilo

----------


## zvjerki

Da, dr. Blagajić svih dva sata nije izašao iz rađaone, osim po mm. Ne mogu reći, babica je bila ok, nisam baš ful pratila njeno kretanje jer je dr uvijek bio tu pa mi nije bilo ni bitno. I sa gospođom koja je rodila prije mene - bile smo cca sat i pol zajedno u rađaoni bio je sve vrijeme i ponašao se prema njoj jednako kao i prema meni - zaista super. 

A što se straha od određene bolnice tiče, moje je mišljenje da se loše stvari nažalost događaju svugdje samo u selu našem malom sve čuješ i saznaš, a za druge nisi u prilici čuti. Kao što netko iz npr. Varaždina ili Dubrovnika nema pojima o tome što se događa u Sisku, ali vrlo brzo čuje ako se nešto dogodi tamo.

Moj najiskreniji savjet svima - nagovorite svoje lošije polovice da prisustvuju, ako ništa drugo barem imate svjedoka pa je i osoblje toga svjesno.

----------


## iirraarraa

da moj muž je sa mnom bio kada sam rađala svoju mrtvu bebicu....

da njega nije bilo sa mnom, mislim da ne bi to izdržala...za mene tada nitko osim njega nije postojao..i zbog toga ga svaki dan cijenim sve više i više

----------


## miele

Pozdrav svima!Često surfam po ovakvim i sličnim temama, a pošto sam prije neka 3 mjeseca rodila u privremenom smještaju sisačke ginekologije moralna mi je obveza pohvaliti osoblje s obzirom u kojim uvjetima rade i donose na svijet bebaće.2004 imala sam težak porod pa kad sam ostala drugi put trudna doslovno sam se preznojila štoću ponovo proći taj pakao i moram priznati ponukana lošim iskustvom iz prvog poroda puno sam se više psihički nastojala pripremiti i to je zapravo KLJUČ za svaki NORMALNI I PRIRODNI POROD ,da pri trudu pronađeš mali djelić mozga kojeg ne drapa bol koji će ti reći da ti to možeš.Posebno želim pohvaliti doktora Dubovčaka,brižni micek i slatkica,i babicu Tajanu koja je cijelo vrijeme bila uz mene.Porod je bio težak ali na kraju sam dobila prekrasnu djevojčicu zbog koje bi sve to opet ponovila.Žao mi je sto sve nismo imale isti tretman a u takvim situacijama svakoj osobi treba empatija i osjećaj da nisi sama,u mom slučaju imala sam to i od strane doktora što je možda i najvažnije i od strane babice jer u tim bolovima nabijenim trenucima ona ti je dar sa neba koji će te potaknuti da izdržiš.Posebno molim za sve koji nisu imali priliku upoznati svoje male anđele nego su ih samo krilima dotakli i otišli vjerijem tamo gdje trebaju biti,shvaćam gorčinu i bol ali katkad u doktoru vidimo zadnju nit spasa,nit koju on ne može zadržati i spas koji nije na njemu da ga spasi(to ne znači da se ljudski nemar ne mora najstrože kazniti).Sve u svemu sad znam da je to najljepše i najživlje mjesto što ga itko može zamisliti i na kraju zar zaista pored predivne bebe zašto da se opterećujem krevetom kojem se nije moglo podignuti uzglavlje i prljavog WC-a?Svim novim rodiljama želim reći da se što bolje informiraju i pripreme na to što ih čeka i da komuniciraju sa osobljem jer i oni su samo ljudi i naša je odluka kroz koje ćemo ih oči gledati.

----------


## BUBI80

Ako imate prigovora na zaposlenike bolnice, pošaljite pismeni prigovor na Upravu bolnice kako bi se nešto moglo i učiniti.
Svi imaju nešto protiv ali nemaju hrabrosti poslati ništa upravi.

Uprava je onda nemoćna jer nemaju nikakav dokaz po kojem bi mogli postupiti. Ovako sve izgleda rekla - kazala.

Meni je bilo super u bolnici još u starom rodilištu i nisam imala nikakve primjedbe tako da ne mogu ništa reći, osim Hvala!

----------


## iirraarraa

to je opće poznata stvar, ne samo za tu bolnicu nego općenito, ako imaš nešto protiv žali se...

a kako Ti znaš da se nije žalilo?
dvije cure koje su sa mnom ležale poslije mog poroda su se žalile, i sestrama su smanjene plaće-i neka su....

ja bi samo dodala, babica Tajana, jedina osoba u toj bolnici koja se prema meni jako lijepo postupala...
cijelo vrijeme je s nama u boksu bila..jako topla, pozitivna i dobra žena

----------


## miele

Moje iskustvo je takvo da loše ponašanje nije samo stvar pojedinca nego cijelog kolektiva koji to dopušta usput dopuštajući i daljnje eskaliranje "bezobrazluka",jer ako vidimo nešto loše i ne reagiramo direktno smo uvučeni u začarani krug.Ja mislim da svi mi znamo kako se treba korektno ponašati,to je najmanje što tražimo i od drugih,ali ako vidimo da netko bezobrazan prolazi nekažnjen postaje sasvim svejedno kako ćemo se ponašati,zar ne?Najgore je to što ćemo svi mi prije zapamtiti nešto loše nego dobro a loš glas se puno dalje širi nego dobri.Što se tiče odluke treba li to prijaviti ili ne smatram da treba (da sam to bar shvatila poslije prvog poroda),ako ne reagiramo ništa se i neće promijeniti!

----------


## BUBI80

inside information! ha, veze i vezice....

----------


## miele

Veze i vezice imaju svoje granice,prije će biti da nema dovoljno prijava očito nam je draže komentirati kad nas ne vide nego poslati otvoreno pismo.Uostalom tamo se tako malo osoba izmijenilo da mogu zaključiti kako i nemamo baš petlju (u to spadam i ja što se tiče prvog poroda) nekoga prijaviti.Možda je stvar kako doživljavaju prvorotkinje jer sam se sa Karlom osjećala više kao stvar nego biće (staro rodilište),dok sa Lucijom sasvim su mi drugačije pristupali a vjerujte da sada ne bi trpila nečija s....!Doduše ima i u privremenom smještaju itekakvih mrguda ali nisu me osobno dirali pa i nije na meni da komentiram kako su se prema nekima odnosili,meni je zaista sve bilo ok od doktora do sestara i otišla sam iz rodilišta sretna što sam doživila jedno lijepo iskustvo koje nije uprljano niti jednom lošom riječi upućenoj prema meni.Možda sada kada presele u novo zdanje bude sve bolje,od samog ponašanja do pristupa pri porodu.Meni je osobno zasmetalo samo to da ti ništa ne govore što ti rade ako ne pitaš,pa sam se pri ovom porodu stvarno i napričala jer sam vidjela da pali kad si otvoreniji a i ja sam se osjećala opuštenije.

----------


## SNJEZANA72

Blago tebi kad ti je u tom trenutku bilo do priče s osobljem

----------


## miele

Pa u svakom slučaju nisam ih pitala šta su jeli za večeru već me zanimalo što mi rade,osim toga radilo se o prirodnim trudovima koji su dolazili svakih 10 min,nije bilo dripa i slično,imala sam vremena se sabrati od truda do truda,vjerovatno sam u tom vremenu mogla i histerizirati što me jako boli itd ali dijalog mi se nekako činio prihvatljiviji.Sa K. mi nije bio na pameti razgovor,drip ubija svaku volju i snagu,nije nikoga ni bilo sa mnom i bilo mi je na pameti samo kako da ga što prije izbacim van na bilo koji način ali kako sam već rekla ranije moja 2 poroda su totalno drugačija jedan od drugoga.Mogu reći da babica sa K. nije mi se ni predstavila kad je došla u svoju smjenu pa sam tada vjerovatno mogla razgovarati sama sa sobom a došla me vidjeti svega 3 ili 4 puta u 5 sati dripa.Mora da joj nije bilo do razovora nikakve vrste dok sada na ovom porodu imala sam osobu koja nije napuštala rađaonu a mogla je!!!

----------


## kisica

Kako sam vidila da ima dosta ljudi koji se raspituju o Sisačkom rodilištu, evo ukratko što se tamo može naći.

Za vrijeme dok se renovira stara ginekologija, jedan odjel Neurologije dan je na korištenje za Ginekologiju. 6 soba, kupaonica za babinjače, kupaonica za trudnice, sestrinska soba, kuhinja, soba za uzv, rađaonica...
U svakoj sobi su 4 kreveta i 4 ormarića+umivaonik i ogledalo.
U kupaonicama je jedna tuš kabina, i dva odjeljka za obavljanje nužde.
Čini se malo, ali u odnosu na staru ginekologiju gdje su bila 3 tuša, a radio je samo jedan..zaista super uvjeti.
Posteljina se mjenjala svako jutro. Pranje poda dva puta u danu. Svako jutro pranje umivaonika, brisanje ormarića, daske kod prozora.

Ja sam na novom odjelu ležala dva puta, prvi put radi serklaže (cca 10tak dana) i drugi put zbog poroda (9 dana).
Po meni su uvjeti puno bolji nego na starom odjelu, čišće je, urednije. Doktori koji su vodili moj slučaj, zaista predivni. Nije im bilo teško objasniti mi šta god me zanimalo, pošaliti se..sestre ko sestre, ima dobrih, ima loših.

Ritaul mislim da je svugdje isti..oko 5 ujutro ide mjerenje temperature, oko 6 mjeri se tlak, vadi krv i ostale pretrage. Zatim doručak, pa vizita.

Kada sam došla na porod, par puta tjekom dana radio mi se ctg, aparat su mi dovozili kao i svima u sobu. Doktor mi je sve objasnio, apsolutno sve.
Na porod sam otišla sa širokim smješkom. Malo me prepalo kada sam vidila da oni sjede dok se ja prevrćem od boli, ali čujem da je to tako svugdje.
Porod brz...jedan šav!

Oporavak još brži. Beba je bila nakon prvog dana stalno samnom, kada god sam zatražila bočicu dobila sam je, pomoć oko prematanja uvijek se mogla tražiti. No, bilo je i onih kojima se nije dalo mučim sa pokazivanjem meni kako se doji. Tako mi je jedna rekla "Je mama, pa neću vam ja i doma držat sisu i pokazivati", a već idući dan je bila neka sestra koja je sjedila kraj mene dok je maleni sisao.
Znam da sam jedno jutro tražila dječiju sestru da mi premota malog jer sam imala braunilu na nezgodnom mjestu u ruci, sa smješkom je to učinila.
Bebe se nose, stavljaju u čiste jastuke, benkice, pelene, nakon kupanja ih vraćaju kod nas. Dječija sestra obilazi tjekom noći sobe.

Od kolegice mala je cjelu noć plakala, sestra je cjelu noć bila sa nama, nosili smo malu naizmjenice..stvarno nemam riječi.

Svaki dan u 11 ide pedijatrica sa informacijama o bebi, šta zanima pitajte!

----------


## iirraarraa

zašto si ležala devet dana?

----------


## miele

Ja mora da sam bila u WC 3dana zaredom kada je pedijatrica dolazila i davala informacije o bebi,uostalom moja je mrvica puštena kući sa cistom iznad lijevog oka a da mi nijedna od pedijatrica nije naspomenula,sva sreća pa imamo bolju doktoricu u P. kojoj nije bio problem pregledati i objasniti.Za ostalo se potpisujem!!!!!!!

----------


## luna

Ja se isto slažem da ne daju nijkakve informacije o djetetu,to je katastrofa.Meni su samo govorili da je u inkubatoru zbog teškog poroda i da je blijed.Tek sam po izlasku iz bonice saznala da je imao blago krvarenje mozga,nagutao se plodne vode....i da, malo previše forsiraju taj drip pa se dese razna sran..ali sam čula da je tako svugdje tako.Što se tiče samih soba ,sestra i doktora  :D a pedijatri 0 bodova osim dr.Galić koja je bila fantastična.

----------


## Neila

Hej curke pozdrav! trebam roditi u osmom mjesecu u Sisku i mogu reći da sam prilično isprepadana ovim ovdje šta sam pročitala. naravno idem prvi puta i koliko god se informiram preko neta izgleda kad trudovi počnu da te se baš previše ne pita :/ ako netko ima živaca i volje molim da napiše što ja koja prvi put idem rađat trebam pitat odmah, reći odmah, hvatat ih za rukav ako treba? kad rodim što je osnovno za šta se trebam borit i zanimat oko sebe i bebe jer sam inače sramežljiva i ne želim biti naporna. naravno ako naletim na takve koje baš neće biti briga za moje probleme. hvala unaprijed.

----------


## srecica

Neila dobro dosla na forum!
Moj prijedlog je da za pocetak napises svoj plan poroda, mozes preko pretraznika na forumu naci nekoliko topika na tu temu. U planu napisi kako bi zeljelja da se odvija tvoj porod, i nakon njega da li zelis bebu uz sebe, da zelis dojiti i slicno. Ja bih rekla da ne brines pretjerano za svoju sramezljivost jer se ona obicno negdje sakrije kad krenemo u avanturu majcinstva, tako da ja ne sumnjam da ces znati sto i kako napraviti.
Nekoliko zanimljivih tema
Plan poroda
Kako da se izborim za prirodan porod?

Sto se tice dojenja, upravo krece Rodina grupa za potporu dojenju gdje mozes dobiti pregrst korisnih informacija od voditeljica, a i od samih mama o tome sto i kako.

I za kraj, uzivaj u lupkanju malog podstanara  :Smile:

----------


## iirraarraa

> Hej curke pozdrav! trebam roditi u osmom mjesecu u Sisku i mogu reći da sam prilično isprepadana ovim ovdje šta sam pročitala. naravno idem prvi puta i koliko god se informiram preko neta izgleda kad trudovi počnu da te se baš previše ne pita :/ ako netko ima živaca i volje molim da napiše što ja koja prvi put idem rađat trebam pitat odmah, reći odmah, hvatat ih za rukav ako treba? kad rodim što je osnovno za šta se trebam borit i zanimat oko sebe i bebe jer sam inače sramežljiva i ne želim biti naporna. naravno ako naletim na takve koje baš neće biti briga za moje probleme. hvala unaprijed.


uopće nemoj misliti na to da li si naporna ili ne, ti ti tvoja bebice ćete bti najbitniji i ako se ti nečeš boriti, tko će umjesto tebe?!
samo hrabro i ne daj se zezati tamo

----------


## Neila

Ma ja se bojim ako budem nešto inzistirala da ću im biti antipatična pa u svemu tome izazvati njihovu bahatost i neljubaznost prema meni. to mi je sve dvosjekli mač. ovo mi je prva beba i naravno da se užasno bojim svega  a pogotovo toga da me neće htjeti slušat. željela bih i da moj muž bude uz mene al zbog mirovanja ne možemo na tečaj pa me zanima ako netko zna jel primaju muževe bez tečaja da mi kaže. nekako bih se već ohrabrila uz njega a ovako kakva sam plašljiva i još u svim tim mukama bojim se da bi mogla ubit nekoga zbog adrenalina :D uostalom toliko se ljudi žali na sisačku bolnicu da bi najradije doma rodila...:D

----------


## iirraarraa

ne  možeš bez tečaja....tj.on ne može, ali ako je takva situacija on može sam iči odslušati i tako dobiti potvrdu da je bio i prisustvovati porodu

----------


## Neila

ok hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Fae

Upravo sam pročitala da se novo rodilište otvara 1.7.
Jel zna tko išta više o tome?
Zanima me hoće li imati stolčić?

----------


## chiarita2

ja sam iz Siska i čula sam da dr. Pahić bira boje za sobe-----------namještaj!!! tak da neće biti otvoreno 01.07. ali bit će do 01.09. mislim da im je to neki krajnji rok dan od Ministarstva

----------


## Fae

> ja sam iz Siska i čula sam da dr. Pahić bira boje za sobe-----------namještaj!!! tak da neće biti otvoreno 01.07. ali bit će do 01.09. mislim da im je to neki krajnji rok dan od Ministarstva


A hebemu...naravno da će biti nakon kaj ja rodim......

----------


## Fae

http://www.petrinjskiradio.hr/content/view/9705/106/

Update  :Wink:

----------


## fafi

rodila sam u novouređenom rodilištu u Sisku... osoblje je prema prethodnim objavama isto, ali uvjeti neusporedivo bolji. svaka soba najviše 4 kreveta+ 2 uska visoka ormara za odjeću, plus 4 ormarića + sanitarni čvor(wc, tuš, umivaonik, ogledalo) meni je puno značilo to što je sve lijepo i novo. krevetići za bebače uz krevete, ali slažem se da od pedijatrica ne uspiješ izvući ni riječ. Inače sam porod je počeo nakon turbo bolnih trodnevnih pripremnih trudova svakih 15, pa 10, sve do 2 min pa opet ispočetka, tako da sam u rodilište došla iscrpljena, dr šket me se nije nešto dojmio, ali dr jakšić !!  svaka mu čast!!! držao me za ruku, bodrio, i kad je trebalo početi tiskati i kad je vidio da je sinek zapeo i da nemam ni toliko snage više tiskati, jer nakon 72 sata lažnih i 10 sati pravih trudova tko bi više moga, taj čas se okupio tim, doslovno, nisam se ni snašla a na jen dva tri je bebek bio vani... nažalost i on je pobro perinatalnu infekciju pa smo ostali 8 dana. što se tiče dojenja, za sestru koja mi je djelovala najodbojnije, imam samo riječi hvale(ne znam ime :Sad:  )jer sam zahvaljujući njoj počela dojiti... ali očito zbog moje terapije kvaliteta mlijeka nije bila dobra. maleni mi je 5 min nakon što je počeo cikiti dobivao grčeve (valjda od mojih tableta) pa smo prešli na adaptirano i od tada dijete super zadovoljno, prava beba, papa, spava, smije se... jedino kaj je i on imao krvarenje II stupnja.. pa sad imamo konstantne posjete ovim i onim doktorima. Na žalost, dr koja radi uzv glave je bila na dužem .bolovanju dok smo mi bili u rod.ali je naš pedijatar u kt, dr almaš posumnjao na mogućnost krvarenja te nas poslao pravovremeno na uzv

----------


## lavica7601

Rodila sam početkom osmog mjeseca u novom rodilištu, onda su se svi još uhodavali. Fafi je dobro opisala nove super uvjete, osjećate se kao u hotelu (s obzirom na staru ginekologiju). Sve novo, možete automatski dizati i spuštati djelove kreveta (što je super poslije carskog), a ono što je najbitnije da je kupaona u svakoj sobi. Krevetići za djecu su odlični. Ono što želim naglasiti je da je osoblje prekrasno, barem meni bilo, a kada kažem osoblje onda mislim i na sestre, čistačice, servirke, srednjoškolke koje uče za sestre i doktori. Ležala sam na sva tri odjela u novoj zgradi (imala peh - komplikacije) i svuda sam imala maksimalnu skrb. S obzirom na prijašnje natpise o stanju i odnosu prema pacijentima nisam očekivala ništa a dobila sam puno. Sestre su uvijek pri ruci za pomoći i odgovoriti na pitanja, kako one odjelne tako i iz sobe za djecu. Slažem se da pedijatrica je hladnija, nekomunikativna žena ali treba uporno pitati što vas zanima pa ćete i dobiti odgovor (ali morate biti brzi inače ona zbriše). S time da je skrb za djecu odlična. Svi doktori koji su tada radili na mom slučaju su za pohvalu. Ne drže se kao bogovi već čisto ljudski vam sve objasne. Nakon što su me otpustili bila sam opet hospitalizirana radi komplikacija (beba nije mogla biti sa mnom) što mi je bilo prestrašno, i nakon otpusta još sam jednom završila na hitnoj i hrpi ljekova. U to vrijeme sam dva puta prestajala dojiti i zahvaljujuči njihovoj podršci i bodrenju ponovo sam hranila svoju curicu. Danas se isključivo dojimo. U svemu tome sam htjela i odustat ali nisam djelom i radi njih. I kada mi je bilo najteže znali su me i nasmijati stoga im ovim putem zahvaljujem svima. Posebno bi istaknula dr. Blagaića, dr. Božića i dr. Matoca. Odlični liječnici. Bez problema ću opet ići kod njih roditi, ako bude sreće bar još dvoje. Toliko od mene.

----------


## fija12345

1.porod je bio 2008 u petrovoj, uzaaaaaaas, 8 h trudova, doslovno sam vristala da dodje doktor da cu rodit , jer me nitko nije pogledao minimum 3 h, pa me pitala bahata babica sta vristim, i onda vidim glavicu zovite doktora bla bla, petrova fuj bljak , uzasno iskustvo, djete je imalo rascjep usnice koju god bi pedijatricu / sestru pitala za vise informacija svaka bi mi drugcije rekla, prestrasili su me sa 5-6 operacija do djetetova prvog razreda( u stvarnosti je bilo jedna operacija sa 4 mjeseca u dubravi hvala dr. knezevicu super ispalo ko da nije ni imala rascpep)
u medjuvremenu sam se preselila, pukao vodenjak prosli mjesec u 36. tjednu trudnoce u pol 5 ujutro dosla u 7, sestra nada me pripremila, bio dr. blagajic, u predrađaoni ja i jos jedna zena, doktor nam donosio vode,da vrti mu se humor oko seksa ali nas je opustao, pitao je zenu jel imala spolne odnose zadnji tjeda ( jer je prenijela 10 dana) da bi joj to ubrzalo trudove, kaze ona nisam, on pita zasto, kaze nema veze sto si ogromna kao kuca, muz ti je napravio djete , sad neka te trpi iako si okrugla, i neka ti pomogne, kaze doktore udebljala sam se 40 kila nije mi bilo do toga :D smijeh smijeh, trudovi stali, dosao doktor rebic posto mi je curila plodna voda ali trudovi stali rekao je da moze potrajati 3-4 dana , mogla sam van, mogla sam setati,imati posjete i nakon 17h , uglavnom super, jako ljubazno osoblje, drugo jutro u 6 h dolazi dr.blagajic kaze ici cemo na drip , u pola 8 da se porodimo dok je pedijatrica tu ipak je 4 tjedna ranije, drip u pola 8 , trudovi 10 minuta nakon, sestra nada tjesila , zabavljala, ama dusa od zene, bolilo jaaaaaako drip je strasan, naglo se spustila beba i morala sam drzati 2,3 minute dok nedodje doktor, dosao doktor lerotic ja tiskam 1x , kaze sad disi, disi , disi, dosao trud ja protiskala umjesto da sam tiskala , doktor lerotic stisnuo trbuh , nada malo zagalamila da sto nisam tiskala da je to zadnji trud ali bebac izasao, blagajic bio u pozadini nabacivao komentare , odvukao mi je misli od poroda. bebac porodjen u 8 i 35 kazu beba sve u redu, nada mi dala mobitel ...
dolazi sestra djurdja koja je predivna plava, sredita, namirisana, i preljubazna, cula sam da je zovu barbika stvarno zasluzuje naziv , to je predivna dama,beba dolazi nakon 2,3 h, hranjene jako forsiraju dojenje , i 100x te pitaju jel vam sta streba, imate li pitanja... tog dana su 2 zene otisle kuci, drugi dan i 3. zena otpustena ostala sam sama u sobi i bas je divno imas mir, rekla sam sestrama da je drugo djete pa nisu upadale svaki sat u sobu pitat jesam li ok i jel bebac ok , bila sama 2 dana u sobi, 2. dan mi dodje pedijatrica i kaze da mali ima 6 prstiju na nogama :O mislim si kak to nije vidjela odma prvi dan ali dobro , operativno uklanjanje viska i to je to .izletila iz sobe da nisam imala mobitel i dostupnost internetu poludjela bi od muke,..3. dan dijagnoza zutica, suncanje beba svaka 3 h  i dobila sam 3 cimerice, zutica potrajala bili mi uskratili dojenje 48 h da brze prodje i 6. dan dodje makedonka pedijatrica u sobu kaze vi 100% sutra idete kuci ja sva happy, javim muzu uzme slobodan dan, dodje sutra ona kaze ne jos bilirubin nije ok  :Confused:  ostanite do sutra, sutra idete 100% i tako ej to potrajalo 3 dana, svima u sobi vice 100% kuci , onda su zene pocele plakati , nasa soba i druga soba svima radi isto 2 dana nitko nije isao kuci, a ona vice 100% idete pa ej popodne dosla druga pedijatrica i rekla da je to 8. dan i da sutra zbilja idem kuci... vizite su smjesne skidanje gacica,pogledaju te minutu, sestre ih obavezno najave imam dojam da su pomalo prestrasene doktora, uzas kako su ljuti ako nisu skinute gace, ja 7 dana u bolnici hranim sina,dodje vizita i sestra mi istrgne malog iz ruku kao vizita je nema hranjenja, gasi se tv, tamo vamo, presmijesno....
sestra danijela za djecu je najbolja jako simpaticna voli svoj posao iako iskreno nakon 8 dana svi vam postanu simpaticni ali djurdja , nada i danijela su ipak najbolje tamo.... 
jedino sto nevalja jest to sto nitko nesmije osim oca vidjeti djete i to samo prvi dan, vizite 15-17 h i to na katu , kao nema pustanja van niti u prizemje po sok ... prva , 2,3 dana smo postivale poslije smo se iskradale jer nitko nesmije vas pustiti svi se boje, sestre se boje glavne, glavna kaze pitajte doktora, doktor kaze sta ako nas vidi uprava i jbs to, pravili su se da nas nevide sto je najpametnije....
i da zadnji dan mi kaze na otpustanju krvarenje u mozgu pri porodu i kao posljedica toga mlitavnost nije imao refleks hodanja bit ce potrebne vjezbe... opet kazem da nije u sobi bila mama koja je imala sa prvim sinom taj simptom izludila bi, otkud da ja znam sta znaci krvarenje u mozgu,kakve sam sve imala scenarije u glavi uzas, tako da doktori i sestre super, ali pedijatrice neznam koja je gora, pala bi im kruna sa glave da vam posvete vise od 2 minute i objasne nesto, oprostite nisam studirtala medicinu nzm sta znaci polidactilia i slicno....
uredne sobe , tete cistacice par x dnevnp cistile

----------


## aniramsb

Jel ima netko iskustva s rađanjem u novom sisačkom rodilištu?

----------


## aniramsb

Hvala na povratnoj informaciji  :Very Happy:  sad barem nešto novije znam!!! A dijete je stalno uz majku u sobi?

----------


## Mali Medo

> Hvala na povratnoj informaciji  sad barem nešto novije znam!!! A dijete je stalno uz majku u sobi?


Da, beba je stalno sa mamom

----------


## aniramsb

Ja ću za koji mjesec u sisačko rodilište i zato ispitujem..prvi put idem i nije mi svejedno  :Smile:   jel nosim svoje stvarčice (spavaćicu, oblekica za bebicu)? Čitala sam da u nekim rodilištima moramo koristiti njihove stvari? Švedska pelena u rodilištu - da ili ne??? I još nešto---platnene pelene, Rodine..ima li itko ikakva iskustva? Teško pronalazim odgovor na ovo zadnje pitanje

----------


## Mali Medo

> Ja ću za koji mjesec u sisačko rodilište i zato ispitujem..prvi put idem i nije mi svejedno   jel nosim svoje stvarčice (spavaćicu, oblekica za bebicu)? Čitala sam da u nekim rodilištima moramo koristiti njihove stvari? Švedska pelena u rodilištu - da ili ne??? I još nešto---platnene pelene, Rodine..ima li itko ikakva iskustva? Teško pronalazim odgovor na ovo zadnje pitanje


Samo pitaj  :Wink: 
Ja sam prošla sve tri lokacije sisačkog rodilišta.
Nosiš svoje spavačice, uloške, toaletpapir i sve što ti treba za tvoju njegu, a za bebu pelene, maramice i kremicu.
Mislim da bi bilo lakše da koristiš jednokratne pelene za taj kratki period čisto iz praktičnih razloga (skladištenje, namakanje, pranje), ali ako baš želiš možeš ponesti i platnene.
Koliko znam švedske pelene se ne nose u rodilište.

----------


## aniramsb

Aj puno Vam hvala  :Smile: )))  Očito sam pod pritiskom hehe a Vi već tri puta, svaka čast...zasigurno ću i ja preživjet ovaj prvi put  :Smile: ))

----------


## nela08

Jel daju piti za vrijeme poroda?
Ja sam prvi puta rodila u Vinogradskoj i samo mrvicu su mi dozvolili špricnuti usta sa vodom u spreju, skoro sam umrla od suhoće grla, između ostalog.... :D

----------


## Mali Medo

> Jel daju piti za vrijeme poroda?
> Ja sam prvi puta rodila u Vinogradskoj i samo mrvicu su mi dozvolili špricnuti usta sa vodom u spreju, skoro sam umrla od suhoće grla, između ostalog.... :D


Prvi puta sam pokušala roditi prirodno i nisu mi dali piti, ali ja sam cuclala gazu s kojom mi je moj dragi močio čelo.
Na kraju je završilo carskim.

----------


## kitty

ja sam rodila u Sisku prije 3 tjedna.
može se u rađaoni piti voda do mile volje, meni su čak govorili nek više pijem da ne dehidriram.
a što se stvari za bebu tiče - po novome ne treba ništa nositi nego tek stvari za kad se ide doma. mi sad doma imamo platnene pelene ali u rodilištu mislim da bi mi to bilo prekomplicirano tako da nisam ni pokušavala.

----------


## nela08

> ja sam rodila u Sisku prije 3 tjedna.
> može se u rađaoni piti voda do mile volje, meni su čak govorili nek više pijem da ne dehidriram.
> a što se stvari za bebu tiče - po novome ne treba ništa nositi nego tek stvari za kad se ide doma. mi sad doma imamo platnene pelene ali u rodilištu mislim da bi mi to bilo prekomplicirano tako da nisam ni pokušavala.


A kako je  s epiziotomijom? Jel rutinski, barem po pričama sam tako čula....
Jel bila babica s tobom ili je bila gužva?

Kakav ti je dojam o pedijatrima? Čula sam da su užasni....

----------


## kitty

ja nisam imala epiziotomiju, i znam dosta cura koje su prošle bez nje. tako da bih rekla da nije rutinski. 
nije bila baš neka gužva, ali ja sam u rađaoni bila samo 2,5 sata a prije toga trudove odrađivala u sobi na Patologiji trudnoće i muž je bio cijelo vrijeme sa mnom. a i babica je stalno bila tu negdje. zadnjih pola sata dok sam bila na dripu sam trudove odrađivala na lopti i to me spasilo.

a pedijatrice - dr Kožić je super, a za Makedonku svi znaju da nije baš... nas je isto zadržala dan duže u bolnici potpuno bespotrebno ali eto, i to smo pregurali. bilo bi idealno kad bi ju se nekako moglo izbjeći ali nažalost čini mi se da to nije moguće.

----------


## aniramsb

Čestitam na bebi!!! Puno zdravlja i sreće Vam želim  :Smile:  



> ja sam rodila u Sisku prije 3 tjedna.
> može se u rađaoni piti voda do mile volje, meni su čak govorili nek više pijem da ne dehidriram.
> a što se stvari za bebu tiče - po novome ne treba ništa nositi nego tek stvari za kad se ide doma. mi sad doma imamo platnene pelene ali u rodilištu mislim da bi mi to bilo prekomplicirano tako da nisam ni pokušavala.

----------


## nela08

Znači imaju i loptu.... i koriste ju čak?! To nisam znala! 
Sisak mi je najbliže, ali se nikako ne mogu odlučiti.
Nisam išla na tečaj, jer muž ne može ići sa mnom (bio je na prvom porodu, ali je u međuvremenu imao srčani udar, tako da mu ne bi bilo baš pametno), tako da nemam pojma kako tamo izgledaju rađaone. Boksevi ili baš soba u kojoj si sam....
Daj još nabaci koji detalj, čega se sjetiš.

----------


## meri0

pozdrav! imam pitanjce, trebam roditi za dva mjeseca, pa me zanima da li je zbilja uobičajeno da ako hoćeš ''normalan'' porod i normalno ophođenje sa mnom kao trudnicom jednostavno moraš unaprijed dogovoriti doktora i babicu kovertom, ili su to priče...neki me uvjeravaju da gotovo ništa bez toga,a meni je suludo da moram svoju plaću davati u koverte da netko obavi svoj posao, pa vas molim za iskustva i savjete, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## aniramsb

Nadam se da toga nema jer bi onda mogla roditi i kod kuće..
Moj suprug neće samnom u rađaonu pa me zanima jel smije biti uz mene prije nego krene porod. Čitam da u nekim bolnicama muž ili je na porodu ili nije..nema prilaska kod se žena ne porodi koliko god to trajalo..

----------


## kisica

Drage mame, u siječnju bi (ako Bog da) i ja trebala biti rodilja na ginekologiji od kako je obnovljena. 
Nažalost na kiretaži sam bila, pa neke stvari znam kakve su, ali neke me pomalo i muče.
Zanima me
-dali se još uvijek nose pelene, maramice i kremice za bebe od kuće (načula sam da to više nije tako)?
-prije su stalno brojali da se ne nose kovčezi jer nemogu stajat pod krevetima, međutim kud strpat Pampersice + sve svoje stvari nego u neku veliku torbu?
 pa me zanima dal i sada još uvijek to nije dozvoljeno?
-kako je sa dudama i bočicama, dal se uopće dude smiju pokazivat, i jel još uvijek hrane bebe sa ad mlijekom prije nego ih nose na podoj?
-i kako je sa posjetama? Dali otac smije doć samo 1 ili može i više puta?

Hvala.

Za ove stvari tipa wc papir, sapun i ostalo to vjerovatno i dalje nemaju nego se nosi svoje.

----------


## Bakkar

I ja bih u 01/2014 trebala opet gore  :Smile:  Prošla (preživila) sam staro rodilište, sad idemo vidjeti novo  :Smile:  Frendica je rodila u 8. mjesecu, kaže da za bebu ne treba ništa, sve imaju, ali za sebe ponesi baš sve :D (uključujući i toalet papir, naravno  :Wink: ) Ide još jedna frendica sredinom studenog, pa ćemo imati još svježije informacije! E, da! Ja planiram ponijeti kofer jer je uži, a kaže da su ormari jako uski i da je bolje s koferom jer stanr unutra, pa ne prigovaraju da je po sobi!

----------


## barbara25

Molila bi ako ne netko u skorije vrijeme rodio u sisackoj bolnici da mi kaze sta treba za bebu u bolnici i dal mi prematamo bebe ili striktno to rade sestre? Sa prvim u de bolnici  sam morala donjet se cak i prasak za pupak i sestra nije ni jednom premotala mi djete jer bi je ja pretekla

----------


## Bakkar

Za bebu ti sada više ne treba ništa osim robice za izlazak, to znam 100%! Za prematanje ne znam, mislim da smijemo i same, ali ako ne možemo, pozoveš sestru i ona će! Koliko sam shvatila, sada sve rade u sobi: kupanje, prematanje... Bebu odvoze samo ako mora na kakvu terapiju ili ti tražiš!

----------


## Sonjat

Kako vidim da su zadnji postovi o sisačkom rodilištu relativno stari, htjela sam opisati svoje iskustvo kako bih mozda olakšala "posao" novim trudnicama. Ugl.rodila sam 10.11.2015.godine i to carskim rezom zbog položaja na zadak (sto je kod prvorotkinja protokol). Zahvat prošao super, ginekolog odlično odradio posao, a anesteziolog je bio toliko divan da je svaki dan dolazio provjeriti kako se osjećamo. Uvjeti u rodilištu odlični. Sestre prekrasne, spremne pomoći bilo kad i bilo kako. Beba je s vama cijelo vrijeme. Pedijatrica dolazi pregledati bebe u sobu, ako nakon pregleda imate pitanja objasni vam štogod vas zanima. Čak smo od jedne sestre dobili i kratki tečaj baby handlinga. Dojenje se svakako potiče, ali se prihvaća i prehrana adaptiranim mlijekom ako majka zeli. U svakom slucaju mene je sve jako ugodno iznenadilo jer sam bila isprepadana negativnim iskustvima. Pa eto da ovim putem malo olakšam budućim mama odlazak u rodilište

----------

